# PlayTime Minis - Finished for 2013; See you in 2014



## MountainWoman

We're expecting 4 foals this spring/summer. First one is due in April. I have Toni Reece to thank for my mares. First is Little King's Russian Raven, smoky black mare, bred to Grosshill EK Undisputed Creation. Here's Raven. 
Here's the link To Creation's page. http://reecefamilymi...om/creation.htm Next is Sweetwater's Commitment, a blue roan mare and granddaughter of Flying W Farms Little Blue Boy. 
She is in foal to World Champion Fallen Ash Eagle's Fine Art. Here's a link to his photo. http://reecefamilymi...com/fineart.htm Then Magic Star's Quicksilver. 
Who is in foal to two time world reserve champion All Small Farm's Boogerman's Reflection. I don't have a photo to share at the moment. And last is ASA Wish Upon A Star, a palomino pinto. Wish is a top 10 National Winner. 
Wish is bred to Aloha Acres Amir Or IC. Here's a link to his page. http://www.reecefami...om/amiroric.htm I'm just hoping for safe deliveries and healthy, happy foals. Looking forward to spending time in the nutty nursery with all of you wonderful folks on this board. (Pictures used with permission.)


----------



## countrymini

Congratulations on your future babies, some very nice mares and sire there! Love your profile pic, little hairy backside lol


----------



## targetsmom

Some very nice crosses!! Hope you have an uneventful and successful foaling season. Will they be on Mare Stare?

BTW, we have a paternal half sister to the cute boy in your avatar. She is 3 and ready to be hooked to a cart this spring. She is already a seasoned 4-H project mini.


----------



## crisco41

love love love sweetwaters commitment..although they all are gorgeous!. looking forward to your babies!


----------



## AnnaC

Really looking forward to seeing what your lovely girls produce for you.






Keep the updates (and the pictures) coming please! Very exciting!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you so much for your warm welcome. Unfortunately, they won't be on mare stare because I live in dial up country but I'll take lots of pictures. Thanks for the comments on the boy in my avatar. He's Rapture's Adriel Magic Afterglow and his dam is ROKO Whysp of Black Magic and his sire is Ten L Spirit's Aftgerglow. He's so tiny and adorable and is with Danielle Hill to show this coming season.

I'm praying for safe deliveries for my mares. They mean a lot to me and I'm so glad to have your support.


----------



## Riverrose28

I used to own a mare out of ASA Wish UPON a STar, and sold her back to Tony. She had the most lovely head.

Good luck with your mares, all of which are beautiful.


----------



## lexischase

You have such lovely mares! I look forward to seeing what they produce for you. I actually thought about buying Adriel for my younger sister, but he was just soooooooooo far away and shipping just wasn't working out.

Feel free to share more photos! We LOVE photos


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Ladies. Danielle is doing pictures next month after clipping so I can share more of Adriel then. He's around 24" at the moment so he's just a tiny thing. And, I'll do lots of photos of my mares. Riverrose, that's exciting you had a mare from Wish. This is her last foal and then she will spend her retirement years with me. Thanks again everyone for your warm welcome.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Beautiful line up ...we'll all be anxious to see your foals I see you are in Missouri now weren't you in New England somewhere last year? I love both your boys and am looking forward to pictures from Danielle


----------



## palsminihorses

So glad you joined 'The Nutty Nursery!' LOL Your mares are beautiful, as well as the stallions they are bred to! Looking forward to following the mares here............and maybe even getting to see them in person!



I'm not on Marestare either, but I joined this forum last year and used pictures. I haven't updated for this year yet, but we are expecting three foals due in April and May.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We have Adriel's full sister, Creta Hill's Tiger Lilly. She was born the year before. I hope his color is easier than his sisters. Both Afterglow and Magic are homozygous black, so he should be homozygous black also. His full sister is registered as a buckskin, but she looks like she is roaning. Both clipped and in winter coat. We are going to test her, but we have decided she is a silver buckskin. Adriel coloring looks like her. He will also probably stay small. I just measured Tiger and she measured at 29". She will lose about an inch. It's hard to measure them with a winter coat and she is due for a hoof trim. She turns two in April.

I really liked Adriel, but with five senior stallions and 2 coming 2 year olds. Didn't need another boy. Love to get Adriel and Tiger's dam.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

When we first moved to AZ, we had a nice ratio of broodmares to stallions. Four coliced(heat, not drinking enough, eating sand) and died. We have six mares bred to our stallions and one bred to an unknown. Foal is unregisterable and will be sold. One senior stallion(we bought him before moving), has no foals this year with us. Pervious owner has one. Both mares bred to him died(colic).


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

The last two years I clipped the dam's belly, the active foals turned out to be colts and no activity was a filly. I clipped the five mares, earliest to foal, bellies this year and got no movement from anyone. I can't be that lucky.

One of our mares has produced fillies in 2011(red bag-died-grulla) and 2012(smokey black). I barely ever saw movement. This year the foal is very active. I don't care if this one is a colt, hopefully grulla. Sire is smokey grullo(homozygous black) and dam is black. Only have four colors to choose from:Black, smokey black, grullo, and smokey grullo. She's 20, so would like at least one nice colt out of her. But, I love her fillies. Will be happy as long as it's healthy and alive. The 2011, 2012, and this year foal are all from same sire.


----------



## MountainWoman

Magic Marker Minis, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your horses. It must be hard on you. I'd love to see a picture of Adriel's sister. I have high hopes for him this year with Danielle and I'll post pictures of him as soon as she sends them.

Lori, we have a farm in Vermont but we are transitioning to the Ozarks. Pam, can't wait for you to visit!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Right now, she is in her winter woolies(funny for AZ). We will clip her in a couple months, I'll send you pictures than.

We also have a buckskin pinto colt(Wildfire) by Spirit. Both Tiger and Wildfire look like they will stay between 30-31", maybe shorter. We have senior stallions in the 30" range and Wildfire is way shorter. Tiger is the same way with our 30" range mares.


----------



## countrymini

Magic Marker Minis said:


> The last two years I clipped the dam's belly, the active foals turned out to be colts and no activity was a filly.


Firstly I just want healthy babies that arrive safely but if my girls followed this theory it would be awesome! Bindi's baby is constantly moving, and I haven't really seen anything from Sweety's belly. I was thinking the other day about my plans and decided if Bindi had a really nice colt I'd keep him and hoped Sweety had a filly.


----------



## Jade10

Mines the oposite, my mare has had three colts and i never felt them move. and then the last foal was a filly and she was very active


----------



## countrymini

lol oh well!


----------



## AnnaC

I dont know about different movement between colts and fllies in utero, but once born, the girls sure let you know that they are around and expect to be noticed!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's a picture of Creta Hill's Tiger Lilly(Adriel's full sister). I forgot we took pictures of her back in Sept, when clipped. She is a little thin in the pictures. She was one of the horses that coliced with my first mare. My mare died and Tiger almost didn't make it. She also was retaining her caps and having trouble eatting her hay. Started giving her beet pulp again and she is back to normal, except a persistent runny nose. She got an infection from being tubed twice while sick. We have given her antibiotics, but she hasn't clear up. Still runs around and plays. She looks like she is roaning, but there is no way. Doesn't look in any way like a buckskin. Thinking silver buckskin, going to get her tested.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's pictures of her in her winter woolies. Also a picture of our buckskin pinto, Ozzie(clipped and not). Tiger's half brother looks like him. Thinking she is either a sooty buckskin or has silver(possibly coming from sire). Dam is black(homozygous blk), sire is perlino(homozygous blk)


----------



## countrymini

I agree with Diane, she looks like a buckskin to me too lol. The silver gene would lighten her dark points and she would look more like a palomino. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## MountainWoman

Magic Marker Minis wanted to see a picture of Adrial. Here is one just taken by Danielle. He's going to be showing with her this season. He's almost one year and a whopping 24".


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what an attractive little boy - bet he will wow them in the show ring!


----------



## Jade10

Hes so little, such a cutey


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

If you stood Tiger and Adriel side by side, they look almost identical. Tiger has a little white on one back leg, at the coronet band. Otherwise, she is all buckskin. He's handsome and good luck in the show ring with him.


----------



## lexischase

I just love him!


----------



## atotton

Cute little guy!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Ladies! I'm posting pictures of Little King's Russian Raven. She's had quite a few foals but this is her first with me. She's 271 days today and I'm wondering if she's going to deliver early.







[


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane. I don't have a foaling history but I can try to find out last year's. I'm glad things look normal. Whew, what a relief for a worried Mom to be!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We had a chance of purchasing Adriel at the seller's Select Sale, but both my business partner and I decided we didn't need another stallion. I showed her your picture of him above and now she wishes we would have purchased him. Your gain and our loss.


----------



## MountainWoman

MagicMarkerMinis, I'm sorry you missed him. He was just what I was looking for as he had already placed at the World last year and I really wanted Danielle to campaign him for me to see how far his tiny little self can go. I'm a big fan of the under 30" horses.


----------



## countrymini

He is definately a cute little man


----------



## AnnaC

Ravan looks great! I agree with Diane that her tummy shape has a way to go yet - maybe as she has had foals before, her udder is looking a little more full than it would do at this stage with a maiden mare. I have also had a mare foal in the late 290's with no problem, so maybe Raven will be an 'early' foaler this year - can you find out her foaling dates from last year?


----------



## rabbitsfizz

I get so jealous of all the wonderful bargains people are getting form these "sellout" sales, but I just cannot afford the importation costs, simple as that!

She does not look anywhere near ready to me, and the bag is pretty normal for an experienced mare. I know it is stressful but I think you can relax for a bit.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks so much. It's so wonderful to have all of you helping me. Helps me to relax because I'm a worry wart.


----------



## MountainWoman

Next up is Sweetwater's Commitment, a blue roan mare (although you can't tell it in her winter woolies). She's bred to Ch. Fallen Ash Eagle's Fine Art and is expecting about the same time as Raven which makes her approximately 265 days along. She's going to be 15 in May and has had quite a few foals. Here's her photos. She had just rolled in the hay after I let her out of her stall this morning and was busy eating so no photos of her underneath parts this a.m.










I'll just add that although these older mares are new to me and I haven't had them that long, I just love them. There's something so wonderful about the older mares and I have promised them they will not be leaving our farm and can spend their retirement years with me. And I've already taught them to clean stalls








Thanks Ladies for all your help!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm

All your mares are just BEAUTIFUL!! Can't wait to see there foals! Will definitely be watching!


----------



## Crystallos

I agree about older horses. The ones I have are wonderful as well and I love how much they know.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks everyone. I'm so honored to have them and they make my life happy. They have been here a short time but already they call to me when they hear me open the door to my house (barn is close) and they follow me everywhere. I think babies are beautiful but there's something so moving about an older horse who has had a long life and is sharing that maturity with you. Gee, I get misty eyed thinking about it.


----------



## Eagle

I couldn't agree more and let me say what gorgeous horses you have. No wonder you are so excited to see these babies




the last month just seems to drag out for me but having the nutty aunties here helps to pass the time.

Wishing you all the best for a safe and easy foaling.

Renee


----------



## AnnaC

I'm another one who loves the 'golden oldies' they are the best! I have several in the 20-23 range at the moment and our oldest 'home bred' will be 18 this year, and the pics below are of my two eldest enjoying their time out together in the snow - smallest is 25 and the larger girl is 29.

Bless them all!!


----------



## MountainWoman

I'm so thrilled to see all the older horses. I get discouraged when I see so many horses changing homes over and over again to have a foal for a farm and move on. Thank you so much Ladies. You've made my day.


----------



## MountainWoman

Diane, how awesome and what gorgeous horses!


----------



## AnnaC

They are fabulous Diane - and I'm sure they know it!


----------



## Eagle

Diane thanks for sharing your "young" ladies, they are adorable. They are so lucky to have you



I thought I was ready to come back and join in but seeing everyone's chips makes me realize how much I miss mine. Britt and Eagle were so very special to me, I miss them the most


----------



## AnnaC

Look to the future my friend - time will get you all back together again, I just know it!


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh, Renee, I'm so sorry. I lost my 15 year old golden retriever and then my 14 year old golden fairly close together and it still hurts. Hugs to you.


----------



## MountainWoman

This is nothing as exciting as what's going on in Eagle Ring Farm's thread (love those babies!!) but here is Sweetwater's Commitment. Sweetie is about 270 days. She'll be 15 in June.










Nothing going on underneath. I even crawled under her to check. I dropped my camera in the snow and forgot to wipe the lens.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Diane!


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's Raven. She's at 285 days now. I think she looks a lot more dropped and bigger in person than in these pictures. Thoughts?


----------



## chandab

Diane,

I have almost a match to your Granada (although mine is probably taller), and she's my senior mare at 18 years old. Pic is 5 years old, but it shows almost the same view as yours:




Unfortunately, she's also my mare with laminitis issues (farrier about had her right before he quit me) and now arthritis (somewhat comfortable with supplements).


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Awe! I just LOVE the old girls!!! A VERY pretty mare, by the way!


Thank you. She's one of my favorites, just wish she was healthy all around. She seems fairly content and eats well, so that's pretty good.


----------



## Eagle

How is your little girl progressing?


----------



## MountainWoman

Eagle, they are all doing well! Thank you for asking.


----------



## MountainWoman

I need some advice. My mare, Sweetie, is supposedly 330 days on April 15th but I'm wondering if I have the wrong dates? She looks ready to pop these past couple of days. Here's the pictures.










I can't get a picture of her bag. In the barn, the flash isn't working properly and outside we have too much snow to get under her but she has bagged up. She started rubbing her butt yesterday and is continuing today and her belly has really dropped as well. I can also see her pregnant belly move. It's pretty amazing. The baby in there is active!!

Just need to know if you think she looks ready or I'm panicking. Thanks!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Can you get a picture of her vulva without pulling her tail straight up and rather to the side? When you pull it straight up it can cause the vulva to look different than it actually is.....and can you express any fluid from her teats? If so what color, consitency is it and is it sticky?


----------



## Eagle

Her vulva still has a way to go, any chance you could take a pic from behind to see how baby is laying? An udder pic would help a lot so see if you can come up with an idea


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks. I'll do the pictures you suggested tomorrow. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Riverrose28

How tall is she? The little ones like around 30"s seem to look like they are going to explode! Take pics from the rear, if she is still lopsided you have a ways to go, these little ones don't slab side out they just get an even belly. Your best indicator is her bag, if it is full in the am and still full and tight in the pm she is close. There are alot of indicators of going into first stage labor and shaping up, but some mini mares don't follow the rules. Write all of your observences down. Bring her up to the foaling area around day 285 or so to get her acclimated to the area and the bacteria. Check her twice a day and start your foal watch around day 300, I've had mares foal around day 305 and yet some go to day 355, each mare is different. Ask as many questions, post as many pictures, as possable, we are all here for you and your little mare.


----------



## MountainWoman

She's 31". I'll do more pictures today but if I don't go on foal watch until day 300 then she has another 3 weeks to go before then. She just looks so huge to me but maybe because she's had foals before?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

My little 31.50" mare always looks like she needs a skateboard under her belly to help her along, bless her heart she barely fits through the stall doors right now as it is LOL. My fiance has affectionately nicknamed her Duckie because....well...she waddles




It seems like it gets worse every year - the more foals she has the bigger her belly gets!


----------



## Eagle

Katie I was much the same


----------



## targetsmom

I think it she was ready to pop you would see her udder in the photo you took with her tail raised. And as I just learned this week, the is no substitute for FEELING the udder. In Toffee's pics I posted yesterday you can't really see any change in her udder, but I can FEEL it - small change, but there. Toffee is 330 days on April 20, for a reference point, but she is 34". Now our other mare that is due 3 days later is also 34" but a maiden and she is JUST starting to look pregnant.

Don't want to scare you, but just an FYI we had a mare foal on day 299 on Mare Stare but I didn't have the Equipage on because I was waiting until day 300 and the foal didn't get out of the sac. Vets said it looked full term. My vet is laid up now (broken leg) so I plan to set my cam up this weekend so if he can't get over here he can at least see what is going on.


----------



## MountainWoman

I got sidetracked today by my new KuneKune piggies arriving but I did feel Sweetie's udder and it is very full. I'll take more pictures tomorrow for you. I also have Raven who is at 297 days and I need to do pictures of her for you as well. I felt her udder and it's also very full but I'm too much of a novice to judge this on my own so I'll get pictures tomorrow and thanks everyone. I so appreciate all your advice and comments. They are really helpful to me.


----------



## Eagle

oh so now we need pics of the piggies too



I am looking forward to seeing how the girls look


----------



## AnnaC

If both your girls have udders that feel full to you, then I think they should both be housed in their foaling stalls as soon as possible. Apart from the fact (as it has already been said) that this will help them build up an immunity to their surroundings which they will ten pass on to their foals via the milk suppy, but you really dont want to chance them foaling outside at night (especially in the cold weather) in a dark paddock where you cant see to assist with the birth. But perhaps you already have them stalled?

The other advantage of stalling them overnight is that after a night in, their udders will feel more full first thing in the morning and then less full after a day outside. When the udder feels full and tight at the end of the daytime stint, then you are very close to them foaling. Of course this doesn't happen with all minis, but it does occur with a lot of them and can be a useful pointer regarding progress.





At a possible 297 days I would be watching Raven very closely, plus I dont think little Sweetie will wait until April before she foals. Some new pics would be great when you have a moment, please


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks everyone for your help. Both girls are stalled during the night. They are out during the day but I'm checking on them constantly.

Here's a photo of the piggies checking out my hay.




Photos of the horses later today.


----------



## MountainWoman

Not the best day for doing pictures due to a snowstorm and low light but here's two.

Sweetie from behind.




Bag photo.


----------



## eagles ring farm

those little piggies are sooo cute


----------



## countrymini

Your little pigs are adorable


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks, the piggies are lots of fun! Diane, we couldn't get out yesterday and I had the barn closed up. Looks like we'll be able to be out and about today and I'll do pictures against a light background. I'm so ready for the snow to go away and I'm sure the horses are too.


----------



## MountainWoman

We have sun!!! Can't believe it because we almost never see it. Anyway, not the best pictures but I don't have her tied and every time I move, she moves. Mary did mention about not seeing her bag in last upraised tail photo but I can see it now. And a couple of days ago, the baby was sticking way out on the side and now I think it's dropped? I was told April 15th time frame for her but I'm thinking maybe earlier??


----------



## Eagle

she is making good progress



Thanks for the out door pics it makes such a difference.


----------



## targetsmom

Looks like great progress and I can see she is way ahead of our mares. I got a bit confused about which mare this is - not the smokey black but the blue roan, right? Are your mares going to be on camera?

If you haven't already, I urge everyone to check out the pinned thread with the educational videos posted at the top of this sub-forum. There are also still photos and a wonderful collage someone did showing the mare's progression from several angles, along with the dates in relation to foaling. Lots of great information!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

This is Sweetie (Sweetwater's Commitment) the blue roan although at the moment she's looking bay in her winter woolies. We're in the land of dial up so unfortunately we won't be on camera. I sure wish we could be. I'll check out the videos. Thanks!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks. Because I take so many photos for you of the ladies' private parts and bellies, I thought you'd like to see Raven out having a run. She's at day 300 and she can leave my not pregnant mare in the dust.


----------



## MountainWoman

Raven's looking to me like she might be close???? Advice?


----------



## AnnaC

A bit difficult to tell from that angle, but you may well be right. I would be keeping my eyes on her very closely from now on!






Good luck!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks so much Anna.


----------



## palsminihorses

If that's droplets of wax, then she could be really close! Will she let you take a little sample of her milk? If it's really sticky or kind of creamy colored, I'd keep a really close eye on her!


----------



## MountainWoman

Tried to get the picture of the udder you wanted Diane. Here's the best one I could get. Yes, it's wax on her nipples. On the one nipple, it came right off in my hand and that's why you don't see it on the photo and yes, it was very sticky. She's at day 305 now and when I turned her out this morning, she just rolled and rolled. If you think she's very close, I'm not sure I want to keep turning her out even with me checking on her all the time. Don't want to risk her going into labor and then trying to get her in the barn.


----------



## Eagle

I would keep turning her out but just make sure you or someone is watching her. Walking around will help her in the first stage of labour. I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling. Keep us updated


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Eagle. The horses are right by the house so I run in and out all the time. I'll keep you updated and try to get better pictures if the snow decides to leave.


----------



## AnnaC

Sending prayers for a safe foaling -good luck, it wont be long now!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Anna.

Here's two more photos from this afternoon.


----------



## targetsmom

Rolling is good. I would definitely be keeping an eye on her. A foal buzzer and a baby monitor would be a good thing to have now. Pretty low tech, inexpensive and lets you know when the mare goes down on her side.


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Certainly won't be long now. Keep a close eye -- with all these things happening at once, she could "turn the corner" and put baby on the ground, and be very sneaky about doing it.
> 
> Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a perfectly healthy newborn~~~!!!!!!
> 
> *PS -- YOU ARE REQUIRED to share lots of baby pictures!!*


I totally agree


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you so much for all your help!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## MountainWoman

I've been concentrating so much on Raven but Sweetie is right behind her at 297 days and she's looking huge. I felt her bag this morning and it's very full. She was also a little bit annoyed with me for doing that and that's unusual for her because she lives up to her name and is a sweetheart. Here's some pictures of her side. She's starting to shed and you can see her roan coloring.










Her big tummy is almost hitting the ground.




We're having weather woes here. Hope to have the horses out soon for better photos.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for sharing, she looks great


----------



## blazingstarranch

Looking good! Hope the weather warms up for us all, we have cool temps here too, but at least we're mostly above freezing. (not to brag



) Keep us posted!


----------



## Riverrose28

WOW! She's looking great! Good luck with your foaling.


----------



## AnnaC

She looking great, bless her! How's her udder when she returns from her daily outside time - mare's bags are normally more full after a night in and less so after daytime exercise. When they are still full (and pretty tight) at the end of the day, then you are really getting close to foaling!


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, it's full and tight at the end of the day. She hasn't been out that much though because we are still experiencing rough weather. Does that make a difference? Thanks!!


----------



## Eagle

yes, exercise is what makes the udder go down during the day. Once it stays up after exercise then you know baby is coming soon


----------



## countrymini

Wow, she does look big. Super cute tho, and she has a GREAT name hehe


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, another terrible weather day of high winds and gloom. Hoping no foals until we get some sunshine and warmer days. Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## Eagle

Ditto


----------



## MountainWoman

I'm thinking Raven might be close. We have our first beautiful day, I turned her out and instead of joining her BFF at the hay pile as she always does, she went directly to the run in shed. I cleaned her stall and brought her back in and I'll take pictures later. If it were today, I'd be happy because it's warm for us.


----------



## Eagle

Exciting news



Iam sending lots of



for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## blazingstarranch

Keep us posted and do post some pics when you get a chance!


----------



## MountainWoman

False alarm with Raven and an over anxious horse mom. She's at 314 days today. No photos of her lady parts because she's enjoying some outdoor time.










And I've been shopping. My new foal blankets made by Shawna Holt.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane. I had read your post about front of center on another thread and I've been watching for that to happen and I think it has to my newbie eyes. I so appreciate all your help and insight both on my thread and the others as well.


----------



## targetsmom

Love the foal blankets! Favorite part of my foaling kit. Waiting is hard, as all of us on here know!! I have had my best luck predicting foaling time by milk consistency. Sticky milk means don't take your eyes off of her!! Loose poop is another good one. But best to check everything you can and have people on this board help you out. Best of luck. I am sure you will have foals before I do this year; how is that for a prediction?


----------



## Eagle

Mary





I agree with Diane that she won't be long now


----------



## cassie

aww Raven is looking soo good! it won't be too long now as Renee and Diane have said... a little more cooking and you will see your little bundle of joy! well hers really LOL


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Ladies. Let's hope she goes before Tuesday or way after Tuesday because the forecast for here is lots of snow. I'll get photos of Sweetie today who is also close and once again, thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Sweetie pictures. She's at day 300.

First things first.




No bag pictures. She's a little cranky today with my sticking the camera up there but it's feeling full. On to prettier sights.







And my favorite from today because she just looks like she wants this all over.


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, I sat with the mares today. It's very cold but we have sunshine and it's a great day for a group snooze. Love that they trust me enough to stretch out and really sleep while stretched out beside them. I love my boys but there's something so special about mares. I got to sit with my hand on Sweetie's massive belly while she just snored away. Isn't new life awesome?


----------



## Eagle

Ah bless her, that is awesome that she trusts you so much


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant - I love it when the girls trust you enough to enjoy your company at their snooze times!


----------



## MountainWoman

Just an update. Nothing is going on at the moment and I haven't taken any pictures. We had about 2 feet of snow and it's been snowing off and on every day so once again, we are buried in the white stuff. Also very cold weather so I'm hoping the girls hold off. Raven is at 321 and Sweetie is a couple of weeks behind her. I'll try to get photos. Attaching a minis in the snow picture.


----------



## MeganH

I'm getting cold just looking at that photo. Brrr.. So much snow! It looks as tho the little ones are enjoying themselves enough in it, though.

I am just getting around to checking in on all the threads and see you have a nice list of mares due starting soon. Good luck and can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Never2Mini

BRR ! Here I am complaining about the flurrys we are having today. Sure hope Spring weather arrives soon.


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, still cold and miserable here. I saw it's okay to ask dumb questions so here goes. I've always used a shedding blade on the horses and Raven is starting to shed but I'm worried about using one on her big, bulging sides. Should I just use the brush instead? As always, thanks so much friends in the Nutty Nursery.


----------



## Eagle

I am not sure what a shedding blade is but I use the brush that groomers use on dogs, it works great at removing the dead fur.


----------



## MountainWoman

I wonder if you mean a zoom groom which is what I use on my dogs. I could try it on Raven. Thanks!


----------



## targetsmom

I used a shedding blade on 10 month pregnant Dancer yesterday because she is rubbing her hair out anyway! I think the mare will let you know if she doesn't like it and I can't imagine that it will hurt the well-protected fetus.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks so much!


----------



## MountainWoman

New photos. First is Raven at 323 days.




Tried to get more of her other side and from behind but she moved but I got a bag photo.




She had some loose poop today. She's still eating well and acting like her normal self.




Next is Sweetie at 309 days.




Her roaning is becoming more and more visible every day. I think she's a pretty girl but I'm her Mama.







Sorry for the blurry photo. Hope you can see.







Thoughts, suggestions anyone? Thanks in advance for all your help! I'm watching them both closely and they are stalled at night.


----------



## MountainWoman

Raven fidgets when I try to take photos. I was surprised I got such a good bag shot. That's great news that they are making steady progress. I shall breathe a sigh of relief! Thanks!


----------



## MountainWoman

I'll see if I did any better with these pictures. Raven at 325 days.


----------



## Liz k

Looking good yep on the progress, raven should be showing her lil surprise soon by the looks....


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Liz!


----------



## palsminihorses

Almost looks like a little bit of wax on one of her teats. Looking good!


----------



## Eagle

Yep I was thinking that too Pam, it shouldn't be long now


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Ladies. You are a big help to me!!!


----------



## cassie

keep a close eye on her



with wax on her teats it shouldn't be too long now! can't wait to hear your good news.


----------



## MountainWoman

Nothing this morning. Will let you know how today goes and thanks so much again!


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, nothing is going on with Raven still. I'll get photos today. I put her out, she rolls and then wants to come right back into her stall. Could be the cold weather we're having or maybe she just wants to be in her spot because she's getting ready. At this point, I'm hoping she holds until April Fool's Day





It's day 328. How does everyone survive this waiting game?


----------



## targetsmom

The waiting IS very stressful. That is why this forum is so great because the people on here KNOW how stressful it is and what you are going through. Once the first healthy baby arrives you will see the stress melt off.

Also, eating lots of chocolate helps.


----------



## MountainWoman

Hmm, I think I'll use all this waiting as an excuse for indulging my chocolate cravings and my pants getting tighter.


----------



## MountainWoman

No lady part pictures yet. Here's a couple of others though.

First thing she does when she's turned out is roll.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Our first warm day, in the 40s, sun is shining. I turned Raven out this morning and she's been fine, wandering around with the mares. I sat down for lunch and saw out the window she was at the top of our pasture laid out flat and all the mares were standing around her watching her. I panicked, ran up the hill with visions of a baby being born in the field but she wasn't giving birth. I put her in her stall and I'm headed out to watch her. Perhaps she was just enjoying the warmth of the sunshine on her body but at 330 days today, nervous mom that I am, I'm not taking any chances. Maybe an Easter baby????


----------



## Eagle

Yes I would have run like the wind too



mares standing round is a classic sign as they always watch if they can





Sending prayers for a safe foaling when she goes. Please keep us updated


----------



## Gone_Riding

I bet this was how fast you wanted to run!


----------



## targetsmom

We had an Easter baby last year - that would be Bunny!!! What else would you call a filly born on Easter Morning?


----------



## amystours

Well, if it's a filly...Lily!!! If it's a colt, um, I'm not sure, lol


----------



## MountainWoman

Not a thing. A sleepless night in the barn and I can swear Raven is laughing at me. I'll take photos today. Thanks everyone!


----------



## MountainWoman

Raven at 332 days.










She's still eating well. Has some loose poo. I turn her out, she rolls and then she wants to go right back in. What do you think?


----------



## Eagle

Her udder looks very positive, can you take a pic from behind to see how baby is laying? Also a profile pic taken from down at her level and square on. Thanks


----------



## AnnaC

She certainly looks very close - cant wait for the new pics!


----------



## MountainWoman

Will do pictures tomorrow for you. Thanks!


----------



## MountainWoman

Raven from behind tonight.




I'll try to do better pictures when I get her outside tomorrow. It's alternating between rain and snow at the moment.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane. She's definitely doing a lot of rolling. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for posting the extra pic




I agree with Diane, she still has a little bulge going on there that she needs to roll into place.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Renee!


----------



## Eagle

That's perfect, thank you for understanding


----------



## cassie

wow she is progressing really well! it won't be long now! very exciting for you!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Cassie. Renee, I'll do any pictures you need. Got to say though Raven is getting cranky when I bother her private parts. I so appreciate all the help I'm getting from all of you. Thanks so much!

Sara


----------



## Gone_Riding

I understand the cranky momma syndrome! My mare's been kicking and biting when I check her, so now I ONLY do it when she's eating.


----------



## MountainWoman

Viola, your mare sounds just like Raven!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Normally, she's a darling, but not being pregnant! She wants me near her, but won't let me touch her unless she sees the curry comb. She'll do anything for the curry!


----------



## MountainWoman

Viola,


----------



## Gone_Riding

Yup, they're alike!


----------



## MountainWoman

Just a couple of photos of Raven at 334 days. I think the baby isn't sticking out so much at the sides and has dropped???


----------



## AnnaC

And that udder looks pretty full too!


----------



## MountainWoman

I'm thinking any minute. I keep running out to the barn and I'm spending nights there now as well. She's cranky so no more intimate hoo ha photos. Thanks Anna!

Sara


----------



## Eagle

yep she is moving in the right direction



her udder is looking very good.


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's a picture of Raven from the side today.




I've been so busy posting about Raven but Sweetie is 318 days today and I think she might foal soon too. She's small and her tummy feels so tight when I touch it. Here's a couple of photos of her.








Her bag doesn't look that big to me but her nipples are bigger than Raven's. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!

Sara


----------



## Eagle

Yep, it looks like Sweety wanted her pic on line too


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee,

Do you think she's close?

Sara


----------



## Eagle

Her hooha is starting to relax and her tummy looks low, can you take a pic from behind please?


----------



## MountainWoman

Will do later today and thanks!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Sweetie from the rear.


----------



## Eagle

I agree Diane but I don't think Sweety will be that far behind, maybe a couple of weeks?


----------



## Eagle

Anyone up for bets? I will offer a box of Italian chocolate to the winner. .)


----------



## MountainWoman

Yum, chocolates and Italian ones





Nothing this morning. I'm off to grab a few hours nap while Queen Raven enjoys her breakfast. Maybe not today because her appetite is still enormous. I'll try to get photos of the cranky one later. (I'd be cranky too if someone kept checking unmentionable parts.)


----------



## SummerTime

I'm betting!! I want chocolates! I'm going to say Sweetie will foal 15 days after Raven!


----------



## Eagle

Diane 18

Mindy 15

Renee 14

Pam 17

anyone else betting????????


----------



## palsminihorses

Eagle said:


> Diane 18
> 
> Mindy 15
> 
> Renee 14
> 
> anyone else betting????????


I'm in! I'll say 17 days after Raven.


----------



## MountainWoman

Nothing happening yet. Got some pictures but too tired to post them yet. Raven is in her stall eating non stop and Sweetie says if anyone wins the Italian Chocolates pool, she would like a horsey treat as a reward





I'm starting to feel like a walking zombie. I usually go to bed with the chickens and these late nights are killing my old body.


----------



## Eagle

I have just nosed at your blog and Wow, those pics are breath taking, they really did lift my spirit



Thank you for sharing such a wonderful experience.


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, thanks so much. I haven't written much lately because I've been busy with new piggies and now the babies arriving. My favorite thing to do is hang out with the horses in the pasture and think about life.

Diane, I'll tell Sweetie. As her name implies, she likes nothing more than treats and is easily bribed.


----------



## Eagle

Oh we need piggy pics new


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's a picture of the piggies with my 2 year old colt. For some reason, the boys and the piggies have really bonded and are BFFs.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh my gosh! How adorable!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks. I think they're cute but I'm their Mom. Off to grab some dinner and head to the barn to be with Queen Raven The Cranky. See you in the morning and I hope I have news.


----------



## Eagle

Oh cuteness overload



that pic is adorable! Thanks for sharing



good luck with Miss Cranky.


----------



## MountainWoman

Nothing last night.


----------



## MountainWoman

That is so true. I'll be more upbeat after caffeine.



I'm having fun with the emoticons.


----------



## MountainWoman

Parts of Raven today. She's tired of the camera.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thought I'd share some pictures with you of Raven's filly from last year. Same sire as the baby Raven is expecting this year.













Any bets on whether it will be another filly? Or is she due for a colt?


----------



## palsminihorses

Geez, Sara, from the look of Raven's udder, she should foal *SOON!! *LOL


----------



## Eagle

wow lets hope they repeat this stunner


----------



## SummerTime

Im betting on it being a colt!


----------



## AnnaC

What a fabulous little filly - I think you will be seeing her full bro/sis very soon!! Good luck!!


----------



## vickie gee

palsminihorses said:


> Geez, Sara, from the look of Raven's udder, she should foal *SOON!! *LOL


Amen! Looking at those tahtahs I would say TODAY if not already.


----------



## MountainWoman

Nothing. Anyone want to change their bets about when Sweetie will foal?


----------



## targetsmom

I can't believe she hasn't foaled yet, but then, I have been there myself. Has to be soon.....could be during the day.


----------



## MountainWoman

I remain hopeful the baby can't stay in there forever. Maybe today but she's still eating like a horse



and I thought they lost their appetite right before foaling? I'll try to take some photos today.


----------



## palsminihorses

Sara, some of my mares *never *lose their appetite! LOL


----------



## MountainWoman

Pam, after reading your comment, I think she'll give birth chomping away.


----------



## lexischase

Maybe tonight will be the night!


----------



## MountainWoman

I hope it's today during the day. I've checked on her several times and she's just parked in one spot eating a way. One good thing though is she's still drinking lots of water. I'll get her out later for pictures.


----------



## targetsmom

We lost a foal when I checked a mare who was eating breakfast, turned my back for 15 minutes and she had the foal, which didn't get out of the sack. Six people on Mare Stare left messages that "your mare just foaled". NONE said - "your mare just went down" or ".. is in labor and needs attention". Now you know why I am so paranoid during foaling season.


----------



## palsminihorses

MountainWoman said:


> Pam, after reading your comment, I think she'll give birth chomping away.


That can happen! They only lay down long enough to have the foal, and then they're up munching hay. LOL Then others won't eat. Each mare is different, for sure!


----------



## Eagle

My girls wouldn't lose their appetites for anything in the world



and they were far from skinny





This is my Britt in 2011 less than an hour before foaling, her milk tested ready so I wrapped her tell, brought in my foaling box and then waited for madam to finish her dinner.


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, Britt is beautiful!! I never knew mares would eat up to and right after foaling. Thanks to my Nutty Nursery friends, I'm learning so much.

Here's Queen Raven at noon today.


----------



## targetsmom

Have you tried getting milk? Sticky milk has been a great predictor here of imminent foaling.


----------



## Eagle

She really looks good, I don't think she will be long. How is her milk as Mary said?


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Baby alert!! Not long now IMO!!

Good luck!


----------



## MountainWoman

Mary,

No I haven't tried getting milk. I'll try tomorrow when I put her in cross ties. Here's Sweetie today.


----------



## Eagle

It looks like she still has a while to go. I love her fluffu booty pic


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee,





Nothing much to report except Raven ate her grain but not her hay. Maybe she's finally full or maybe she's ready to go.


----------



## cassie

one of Amanda's mares, was eating her breakfast she literally just stopped eating and was lying down foaling within a minute! it was crazy! so yes they will either go off their feed or they'll guzzle it down! she is looking very ready to go!

I hope all goes well for her and praying for a safe foaling! can't wait to see the pics of your little baby when he/ she arrives!


----------



## MountainWoman

No baby so instead of showing you pictures of Raven's nether regions, I'll share a photo of my donkeys. A mini jenny named Bella and a gelded jack named Jacob.


----------



## Eagle

Ahhhhh They are adorable, thanks for sharing. How about sharing some of your other girls? Can we see little Crystal pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's a few of tiny Crystal. Although she's a teeny, tiny girl, she's my dominant mare.





With her BFF today.




Enjoying the snow with her BFF.




Playing with her friends.




Enjoying the snow.


----------



## Eagle

Oh it is just so wonderful to see them



and play. Thanks for sharing your gorgeous herd with us.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Renee. They are all very special to me and I enjoy being part of their world.


----------



## AnnaC

Your donkeys are adorable and I love the pics of Crystal and her friends playing in the snow - lots of room to race, chase and be proper horses!


----------



## Eagle

Yes Anna aren't they lucky


----------



## 

I love that the "tiny ones" are so dominant. Years ago, I had a mare who didn't even stand 28". She ran the WHOLE place -- even the stallions "listened" to her. The "little-man syndrome" is really something. Was sad to see her go -- and I missed her "attitude" greatly! (My kids didn't -- they thought she was just a mean mare! I thought she was just wonderful!


----------



## cassie

thanks for the pics of your gorgeous girl! they are beautiful!


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, Renee and Cassie, thank you. I feel very fortunate to live on such a wonderful farm.

Diane, your tiny one sounds awesome. It is amazing how they can be so tiny yet rule the roost.

Raven just got her feet done. I told my farrier she was cranky but she was an angel for him. It helps that he is so patient and kind to the horses.

Here's some photos of my tiniest mare who is about 26". I have no plans to breed her ever. She's just a doll baby and ambassador of good will to everyone she meets.


----------



## AnnaC

She is sooooooooooooooo gorgeous!! And much better to keep her safe as a family pet than to risk trying to breed from her - well done you!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

She's adorable! I've never seen a mini that small before that was full grown!


----------



## Eagle

So what are we making today dad?

_/monthly_04_2013/post-44134-0-15297000-1365531387_thumb.jpg_

_This is just totally and utterly adorable! She is such a sweet heart. Thanks for sharing her




_


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Ladies. We absolutely adore her. Viola, I have a 24" boy who is going to be out and about showing this season with his trainer. Now he's tiny



Should have clipped photos of him to post soon if you'd like to see him.


----------



## Eagle

Of course we want to see him



in fact I can't wait



I love the little ones. I thought my stallion was small at 27"


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's a photo of him at his trainer's. I always think minis and children are the best combination.




When I got formal photos, I'll share. He'll be at the Ohio show in May.


----------



## Eagle

He looks like a cuddly panda


----------



## MountainWoman




----------



## 

What a sweetheart!! Soooooo tiny and a great picture of him and the little girl!

Can't wait to see him clipped and ready to go!


----------



## lexischase

I have always loved teeny tiny Adriel! Cant wait for clipped photos of the little man!


----------



## eagles ring farm

You gotta remember to share pics of that little guy and let us all know how he does at the show 

exciting time. And you got a great trainer there too


----------



## cassie

oh my gosh they are both so adorable and tiny! I thought my boy was small at 29" lol I was wrong hehe.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Ladies. And I agree Lori, Danielle is awesome! I have another boy with her who is going to the Spring Fling this month but he's about 30" but I think he's beautiful too.

Nothing up here with the ladies.

One other question. One of the 15 year old mares I have (Silver) appears to be a maiden. Her papers were never brought current from 1998 so she still has temporary papers. I spoke with AMHA and I can still bring them current but definitely no record of her having babies. Would someone have a registered mare and then have non registered babies or should I assume she's a 15 year old maiden? If she is a maiden at her age, do I have special concerns?

Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## 

Since you don't know, I would just consider her a maiden. If you put her in foal, we'll probably know once we see her carrying baby -- whether she is maiden or not.

At 15 she should do just fine even as a maiden. I had one girl here once who as a 13 year old maiden when she foaled, and she did just fine. Just all the "maiden" rules apply -- tucked up and tight fit!


----------



## MountainWoman

Diane, I purchased her already bred and she is due this summer and doesn't look very pregnant at all. Thank you for the info. That helped ease my mind.


----------



## targetsmom

If you want to see what a tucked up maiden looks like, check my On Target Miniatures thread for pics of Dancer. Note especially the photo I posted recently of her grooming our other pregnant mare Toffee. You may also notice from the posts how frustrating maidens can be!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

We had a mare who was 12 when she had her first foal. She was a show mare before then.She did great and was a wonderful mother too so loving to her babies.

She has gone to a new home in MO where she is competing on the National level in draft classes and halter. So she found a home where she is cherished.


----------



## MountainWoman

Raven did it and on my Sister's birthday no less















Introducing a jet black filly (no white on her anywhere) so adorable and wobbly on her tiny legs. Pictures don't do her justice as it was dark and I had lights on in the barn but she's true jet black and so petite. I'll try to get better photos later.

Thank you everyone for your help!!!!!



And a question, I tried to put her foal jammies on her but it really distressed Raven. How do you manage to make Mom okay with her baby wearing blankets? And name suggestions are welcome. I'm so excited and Raven did a great job!!!



And, yes, she's back to eating right away.


----------



## paintponylvr

Congratulations on a beautiful filly! I hadn't read your thread yet - so willhave to go look at other pics and names before I can suggest any...

I can't answer the blankie question. The only foal we had that was blanketed was out of an Arab mare that had been shown extensively herself (clipped and blanketed) and wasn't a problem. I've got shetland/mini foal blankies but they haven't seen any use yet, LOL.


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations, she is adorable



I am so glad that all went well



Come on, give us all the details, when where how....

If you need to put some pj's on her you can try rubbing them all over mum first so they have her smell.

I can't wait for more pics, she is so dainty and adorable


----------



## SummerTime

Yeah!!! So glad it went good! Congrats!


----------



## targetsmom

Finally - HUGE CONGRATS!!! She is lovely...

About the jammies - we make sure to wash and dry ours with no scents, so they won't smell "funny". It is probably the smell that is the issue.

ETA: Don't forget in all your excitement to worm the mare and treat the foal's umbilical cord (we use Betadine). Did the mare pass the placenta OK?


----------



## chandab

congrats! what a cutie.

I agree with Mary, make sure you didn't wash the blankets in smelly stuff, and I've rubbed the foal and/or the mare with the blanket first, let the mare smell the blanket, then made sure the mare could see me put the blanket on the foal (don't stand between the foal and the mare while you put it on, so the mare can see you do it). It still might not work, as some mares just don't know about blankets, especially blankets on foals.

June 9th foal in 2009, no blanket needed:




June 17th foal in 2012, blanket needed:




Misty was eating, so she didn't care what I did with her baby, as long as she got food.


----------



## MountainWoman

She delivered early this morning and didn't want me to interfere at all. She's doing fine, delivered placenta and baby seems healthy too. My vet is coming later today to check them out and make sure all is well. Thanks for the tips about the jammies. I'm trying to give them some privacy for a little while but it's so hard. I'm so thankful it was an easy birth and Raven is an awesome Mom. I love listening to the sounds of the little one nursing. I guess there's a reason Raven's bag got so big.


----------



## palsminihorses

Sara, *Congratulations *on your new *filly!! *She is beautiful, and I *love *her pretty head!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks!! I'm so excited. I managed to get her thermal blanket on her. We're in the 20s today with an ice storm so she needs it. She actually came over to me and kind of crawled into my lap. Raven was busy eating. I've never been around a newborn before and it's so awesome.


----------



## 

Yes, it is MOST AWESOME!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! What a precious little cutie!

I'm at work sneaking on here to check things, and just saw this thread. Such a beautiful little girl -- and did you already "forget" about the waiting? As soon as we see and play with baby, it's like the excitement makes us forget how long we waited and how frustrating the wait was! LOL

Can't see in the pictures -- but don't forget to unbraid momma's tail if you haven't yet. Those wrapped tailed can pack quite a wallop!

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Okay, one last picture and then I'll stop. I keep running out to the barn to check on them and sit with them and then I think Raven needs some private, quiet time so I leave them. I'm so very thankful everything went well and I so appreciate all of you who have helped me. I couldn't have made it through it all without you.


----------



## Eagle

Thank you Sara for having shared this journey with us




I had to give up my horses last year and life without horses is barely worth living but having you ladies share your mares gives me hours of joy.

Thank you


----------



## lexischase

Congratulations Sara! She is just perfect! And please don't stop with the photos, we LOVE them! So happy the birth went well and mom and baby are healthy and happy


----------



## Gone_Riding

YEAH!!! Congratulations! She a cutey!!








Ebony and Sable both mean black. Of course, Raven does too, but momma's name is that!


----------



## MountainWoman

Those are great names Viola. Question - what do I do about turn out? Do I put Raven out by herself with her baby or do I put her back in with her usual mares? Not sure at this point we'll ever have a turnout day cause we are having such bad weather. Thanks again!


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, I'm so glad you have this board to enjoy all the beautiful babies being born. Everyone has such awesome mares and the babies are so adorable plus this is the friendliest board around. I really love my Nutty Nursery friends and thank you all for the congratulations.

Now the Italian chocolate contest starts for Sweetie's big day. I'll do photos of her tomorrow for you.


----------



## Gone_Riding

I have no clue! My mini hasn't had her baby yet, and I've never been through this before. I was curious about those things too, the blanketing and the turnout...


----------



## 

First week: put momma and baby out together by themselves for at least a day or two, so baby learns about "outside" and learns to follow momma's orders when they are out there. (Then in general, if all is going well and there are other mares with foals, you can add them to the herd).

Then after a few days, if you want you can add another mare or two, but watch carefully, as baby may startle with the new arrivals, and we don't want to scare baby into running into a fence or post trying to get away.

Best advice is "go slow" and "watch" how everyone does. Usually, all is fine -- especially if baby has learned to follow the instructions momma gives.

SOOOOOOOOO pretty~!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane. That's a big help. I've been out watching the baby. She's running around the stall. Then all of a sudden I think she realizes she's running and wonders what she is doing and then stops and then starts again. She's so curious and I'm glad to see her active. I can see why everyone loves foaling season.


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, I agree with Diane but will add another caveat: please make sure your fences are "baby safe". Depending on your fencing, baby may be able to slip through the cracks (literally) which will upset baby and mom considerably!!! Also, I start with a fairly small area and then gradually expand it, which we can do easily by opening and closing gates. All our turnouts have access to shelter too.

I was starting to say we keep our mares and foals separate from the others but realized in 2009 when we only had one foal - Max - he was out with other minis with no problem. That was after maybe 1-2 weeks or so to bond with Mom. Well no problem after we put up deer netting to keep him from going through the fence!! He was very smart (unlike last year's crew) and immediately after he got through the fence into the back yard, he reversed tracks and ran back through to be with Mom again!

And now you see how the live foal just melts all the stress away and lets you forget about the sleepless nights. We are one day closer ( I hope).


----------



## AnnaC

WELL DONE RAVEN!! Many congratulations Sara on your gorgeous new little filly!








I agree that there is nothing better than just watching a new born finding its feet and bouncing around having fun is there! Oh and well done to you for giving Raven plenty of 'private' time with her new daughter, I always try to remember that the babies actually belong to their Mommas and not to me, plus this is a very important bonding time for mare and foal.

Oh and keep those pictures coming - you know that we NEVER tire of pictures!!

Again, many many congratulations!


----------



## Eagle

As Diane said just take it slow and see how they bond together. I evaluate each mare and don't have a set time but they usually spend about a week alone to bond and then I introduce the herd leader, once she is there and accepts the new foal everyone else can be introduced. Very good point by Mary about the fences, foals will find a way out if there is one which can cause a lot of stress to both foal and mum. I have electric fencing on all my grass fields so the mares and foals get turned out in front of the stables for a few months where I have link chain fencing.

Ok Ladies the bets are on for Sweetie,

Diane 18

Mindy 15

Renee 14

Pam 17

anyone else betting????????


----------



## eagles ring farm

big congrats Sara

she's a beautiful little girl

and the babies are so much fun and so sweet

there's a lot more fun ahead with her


----------



## rubyviewminis

Oh congratulations! I just love her! My other foal was my first, never been around foals, and she just fascinated me. They don't know what a breeze of air is, and touching and feeling anything is new. I had so much fun just watching how she reacted to everything. And it was the first time I saw how a mare really loves that baby. That is when I finally understood why people cherished and talked so lovingly about their broodmares!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks everyone. I went into the barn last night for final check and she was stretched flat out. Raven was standing over her. At first I panicked and thought something had happened and then the baby just let out this big contented sigh. It was so awesome. This morning she's bouncing around all over, bumping Raven and being quite the feisty little girl.

Thanks for the fencing suggestions. I have a baby safe area for turn out and I'll put them in there. This morning's photo.


----------



## targetsmom

One other fun thing to watch/listen for is when they "talk" in their sleep. Most seem to outgrow this early but our stallion was caught by the 4-Hers doing this last week! She is adorable and wait until you have another one her size for her to play with!!! Did you measure her cannon bone? Straight line from center of knee to top of hoof?? That will give you a good indication of her mature height. Multiply by 4 and (most formulas say) add 2 inches. So a 7" cannon bone would be 30" mature height.


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh, I haven't heard her talk in her sleep. I'd love to hear that. No, I haven't measured her. She looks tiny to me but I've never been around a newborn. Her pictures make her look larger than she is I think.

Anyway, one last foal photo for today. Raven is an awesome Mom for sure.




Now back to Sweetie. Here's a hoo haw photo.




Her belly is almost dragging the ground and she doesn't look pregnant from the back. She has gigantic nipples (compared to Raven) but no bag. She's 328 days today.


----------



## Gone_Riding

LOVE the pictures! Come on Sweety, it's your turn!


----------



## MountainWoman

I hope she foals soon so the babies can have each other for company. Can't wait to see your baby Viola!


----------



## 

Can't wait!!! What's the update today??


----------



## MountainWoman

Nothing happening. Just tucked her into her stall for the night and will check on her later. No loose poos at all like Raven had but she's definitely huge.

She's so bonded to my two other older mares and the gang of three are inseparable. I think if they could, they'd jump in and help deliver Sweetie's baby. Just wonder if anyone else has mares that are bonded and any stories to share. Nothing better than hearing stories.


----------



## MountainWoman

Finally, it isn't snowing or raining and I got the baby out today. Here's some photos. (No action on Sweetie yet.)


----------



## AnnaC

Woo Hoo!! Look at her go!! She's gorgeous, no wonder you are so thrilled with her.

OK Sweetie - now it's YOUR turn!!


----------



## Eagle

She is adorable, look at her stride


----------



## MountainWoman

She can jump too



I'm in love. Thanks Renee and Anna.


----------



## 

LOVE those action photos!!! What a living doll!!! Just perfect!!!


----------



## Jade10

She looks gorgeous prancing and jumping!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks so much!! I'm a proud Mama. On a different subject, here's a photo of my boy who will be at the Spring Fling this weekend shown by his trainer. He was getting bathed and clipped to get ready for the show. He's a year old and about 30". It's my first time with a mini in a show so I'm very excited.


----------



## Eagle

What a cutie Sara,



at the show


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Renee. This is all so new to me with showing and babies and an exciting time for me.


----------



## 

Best of luck!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks! It's been so long since I've had a baby and now I'm remembering about those annoying new parents who just want to keep showing you baby photos. And that's me. I took another bunch today. You would think I was the first person in the world to have a foal





But I do have a question - Raven and Sweetie are turned out separately each with their own group of friends and they haven't been together. I do have a secure enclosed space for them to be turned out together when Sweetie foals but should I do that? Will Raven (who is super protective and a dominant mare) pick on Sweetie who is very submissive? I don't want any disasters.

Okay and you don't have to look but here's my pictures from this morning. I call them hay has multiple uses





Hay is for sniffing.




Hay is for jumping.




Hay is for sleeping.




My little whirlwind was running all over this morning at top speed giving Raven a heart attack trying to keep up with her. I think this is one mischievous baby.


----------



## palsminihorses

*LOVE *the pictures of that adorable filly Sara! And your little boy is nice too! Good luck to you for his first show. We'll be waiting to hear all about it!


----------



## targetsmom

The pictures are all just wonderful! So glad you have that first foal to enjoy.

Best of luck at the show and keep us posted!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Love the pictures! She is a doll!


----------



## paintponylvr

targetsmom said:


> One other fun thing to watch/listen for is when they "talk" in their sleep. Most seem to outgrow this early but our stallion was caught by the 4-Hers doing this last week! She is adorable and wait until you have another one her size for her to play with!!! Did you measure her cannon bone? Straight line from center of knee to top of hoof?? That will give you a good indication of her mature height. Multiply by 4 and (most formulas say) add 2 inches. So a 7" cannon bone would be 30" mature height.


Mary - I didn't realize this worked on newborn foals... IS that why you add the 2"? I know that I usually try to measure the yearlings - and that seems to be accurate straight up - except I don't even multiply it. If the yearlings' cannon is 9.5" then the resulting full grown would be 9 1/2 hh at the withers or 38"...I've never done it with a new born foal, before. How long does this method work? Can I check the filly that is now 2 weeks old?


----------



## paintponylvr

Our filly doesn't seem to do that so much - but the two colts? YEP!

Good luck at your show! Love watching the growth & actions of your filly...

I didn't get as many pics of mine... yesterday, after the birth of our 3rd this year, took a bunch of shots of our granddaughters' (mainly the 2 1/2 yr old) with the colt that is "her size"...


----------



## 

THE PICTURES ARE AWESOME!!!!!! What a pretty little thing! Just lovely!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Ladies! Paula, I've heard you measure the canon bone within 24 hours to calculate adult height but maybe someone will know if you can measure it later.


----------



## palsminihorses

I've been told that the cannon bones don't change from birth.........in either big or small horses.


----------



## rubyviewminis

It is 90% of the adult length at birth by close estimates on any horse breed. They do quit growing at 6 to 18 months of age. That makes sense everytime I see a Quarter Horse newborn lol.


----------



## MountainWoman

Interesting. Mary (TargetsMom) also has a very interesting and informative post over on the main board on conformation. I was asking a question about low tail set on a horse. All the things you learn on the Nutty Nursery. So glad I have all of you!


----------



## AnnaC

Fabulous pictures - keep them coming, you know we NEVER tire of pictures!!

Good luck with your little fella at the show - hows Sweetie looking, will someone be home to keep an eye on her while you are away?


----------



## cassie

what a beautiful little filly! congrats to you and Raven! she is gorgeous!

good luck at the show!! 

would also love to know how Sweetie is looking


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, I'm not going to be going to the show. He's going with his trainer/handler. I have to stay here on Sweetie watch.



Cassie and Anna, Sweetie is doing really well. I'll try to take some photos. She looks ready to go but no bag.


----------



## cassie

Aww that's fair enough p.s even though you're not going to the show you better "come back" with photos otherwise you will be in big big trouble lol (believe me I know lol) good luck to ur little one and his trainer anyway! And safe foaling for sweetie!! ?


----------



## Never2Mini

Your boy is gorgeous ! and what a cute foal ! Congrats !


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Never2Mini!

Here's some Sweetie pictures from today. Looks like she is getting more of a bag.




She decided to move while I was taking this one.




Rear view.




And was going to do a side view but she had enough.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Bless her! Yes it does look as though her udder is on the move! She is such a pretty girl, I love her colouring.


----------



## targetsmom

OOps - Guess I needed to check back here for comments an an earlier post. About the cannon bone measurement, I went to the Main Page on LB (http://www.lilbeginnings.com/info/misc/ and they have a slightly different formula - multiply X 4 and add 1" and best done after 3 months. But who wants to wait that long if you can get a good guess at birth? This assumes they are born with straight legs and not with lax tendons of course.

I was rather disappointed in the lack of interest in the conformation piece I posted. It would have been better if the colors came out, which it should when we get it posted on our website. But with all the posts for conformation critiques plus general conformation questions, stifle issues, etc, it seemed like there is a need for more info on conformation. This is first in a series for the 4-Hers.


----------



## palsminihorses

targetsmom said:


> OOps - Guess I needed to check back here for comments an an earlier post. About the cannon bone measurement, I went to the Main Page on LB (http://www.lilbeginnings.com/info/misc/ and they have a slightly different formula - multiply X 4 and add 1" and best done after 3 months. But who wants to wait that long if you can get a good guess at birth? This assumes they are born with straight legs and not with lax tendons of course.
> 
> I was rather disappointed in the lack of interest in the conformation piece I posted. It would have been better if the colors came out, which it should when we get it posted on our website. But with all the posts for conformation critiques plus general conformation questions, stifle issues, etc, it seemed like there is a need for more info on conformation. This is first in a series for the 4-Hers.


Mary, I just wanted to let you know that I appreciated your info on conformation. I printed it out to keep! Thank you so much for posting it!


----------



## Eagle

Where did you post it Mary, I would love to take a look.


----------



## targetsmom

It is on the main forum and must be on page 2 by now. Sara was the only one who commented. It does look better with the color coding but you should be able to figure out which measurements should match anyway.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks, I don't go to the main forum much anymore. I will go and take a look


----------



## rubyviewminis

Oh Mary do not be disappointed! I have a giant book on conformation, but with all the other things I am studying and trying to learn I just don't feel like reading it. I printed out your post and then used my windows program to double print pics of mine, then I measured them. Problem is I don't have any true side pics, always a little to the front or back. I know darn well that there are lots of others who read it, or who are busy with foals, clipping, bad weather, good weather (which meas a lot of work to catch up on) like us. And it is also there for searches. Thank you so much!

Sweetie is gorgeous! I LOVE her color! You know the first year we had Missy, everytime she saw the camera she would turn her head away. I couldn't get a picture of her. Dan didn't believe me so I showed him. Every weekend when he was home lol. We had a big laugh. But since I have told her how pretty she is all the time, now she doesn't mind.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Your filly is simply stunning. She looks a bit like our little Velvet too!


----------



## 

Mary, I'm with you on the measuring for sure. I always do canon bone x 4 + 2 inches from the day of birth to about 2 weeks. I can't imagine how anyone could wait 3 months to measure!

I hardly ever go to the main forum -- I find myself getting "hot under the collar" there but I'll go look for it now too!!


----------



## AnnaC

I read it Mary and found the pictures and the info great. Just sorry I never posted a response, but thanks for posting it, I'm sure many folks will benefit, even if they don't say so.


----------



## MountainWoman

Becky, and Blazing Star Ranch, Thank you!!!

Mary posted her chart in response to a tail set question I had and I found it very helpful and I really appreciated it. Thanks Mary! I like this forum the best of all because it is so relaxed and caring and non judgmental. Everyone loves their babies and all babies are equal especially in their cuteness factor.

I love Sweetie's coloring too. Never been up close to a blue roan before. And she's bred to a black and white pinto so can't wait to see the color of the foal.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Sara I am curious to see what colour they produce too, I bred my blue roan to my black/white pinto twice and got a black colt and a black filly



fingers crossed yours do better


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, after I read your post I looked at the Equine Genetics color chart and see there's as much chance of having a black foal as a roan. I would never have thought that until I read your post. If I have another black foal, I'll have a matching pair.


----------



## Eagle

Sounds perfect


----------



## cassie

aww love those pics of Sweetie! she is soo cute! her baby is going to be stunning!


----------



## MountainWoman

Cassie, thanks! Well, the news today is that my boy placed second in all his classes this weekend. I'll have professional photos in a while. Very exciting for his first time out. No action on the Sweetie front.


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats on the seconds. I saw some results on FB and in that competition that sounds like a great result!


----------



## Eagle

Oh well done 

 I can't wait for pics


----------



## MountainWoman

Mary, Danielle was very pleased. It was his first time out and he was the tiniest horse in the class. (Proud Mama bragging.) Thanks Renee. I can't wait for pics either.


----------



## lexischase

Is this Adriel?! I cant wait to see photos!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

No Lexi, not Adriel but another one of my boys. Adriel will be in Ohio showing in May.


----------



## palsminihorses

*Congratulations *on your colt's placings! That is *awesome *for his first show! Looking forward t seeing pictures.


----------



## paintponylvr

Congrats on the colts' placings at his show!! I know that is exciting.

I love roans - blue, bay and red! Someday, I will have a couple of true roans, but that's not in the cards right now. Glad that Sweetie is coming along, can't wait to see her foal.

Have you named the first filly yet?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh well done on your show placings - what a clever boy!! Really impatient to see the pictures.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you everyone. I named my filly Suzette. She was born on my sister's birthday and I wanted to name her after my sister. Still thinking of registered names. We spent today making Sweetie a very special birthing stall. She can't stand to be away from her other two BFFs so my talented husband built her a special stall where her BFFs can see her and feel as though they are with her but they are actually in a separate stall so she can give birth without their assistance.



Otherwise, I know they'd have to be involved. Now having that problem solved and all three BFFs happy, Sweetie has permission to give birth.



I know she was just waiting for my husband to return home to get this project done to her satisfaction. I've never seen such a bonded trio before.


----------



## palsminihorses

What a good husband you have Sara! And yes, these mares *really do *tend to bond. I have a small palomino mare who is not bred that is good friends with Chrissy. I had to move 'Glitz' over to the barn and put her in the stall next to Chrissy so she would be happy.


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PLACINGS!!! That's wonderful for his first time out!

Can't wait for the pictures!

Sounds like you have a handy hubby to get all this done so everyone is happy!


----------



## cassie

yes what a wonderful hubby you have




I'm sure the girls love their new arrangements.

would love to see some new pics of your little filly if you have a chance at some stage?


----------



## MountainWoman

Cassie, I haven't been sharing more baby pictures because I didn't want to drive all of you crazy but here's two from this morning.


----------



## Eagle

Is she part kitten??

/monthly_04_2013/post-44134-0-89866600-1366723153_thumb.jpg

Can you imagine backing her if she were a riding horse?


----------



## MountainWoman

She's a very active girl. I feel sorry for Raven who is always trying to keep up with her.


----------



## 

You can NEVER drive us crazy with toooooo many pictures.....only not ENOUGH pictures!!

So cute!


----------



## Eagle

Sara pics are never going to bore us.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a little livewire. LOL!! Yes keep those pictures coming, you know we love pictures!!

Hows Sweetie looking today?


----------



## MountainWoman

Sweetie is looking the same. Looks about to pop but no bag to speak of.


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, there's lots happening on the board with all the babies being born but I said I'd share photos of my boy at the Spring Fling last weekend. I know he's not as cute as all the foals but I'm still a proud Mom.


----------



## 

He's stunning!!! And a proud momma you should be!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Diane.


----------



## Eagle

Nope, not cute at all



Can I have him pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee











You must be so proud


----------



## targetsmom

Wow, he is VERY nice!! Yes, you deserve to be a proud Mama!!! What color is he??? Looks roan maybe???


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he is just stunning - many congratulations!! Thanks for remembering to share the pictures.


----------



## MountainWoman

He's a red roan with one brown eye and one blue eye. I cried when I sent him to the trainers in the fall because he is just the sweetest, cuddliest horse around. I am proud of him. First time showing and it's really a wonderful experience. I'm still excited. On to Ohio next month





BTW, Sweetie is not going to foal ever she says.


----------



## eagles ring farm

love the pics of your handsome guy so glad he did so well.. I can see why ... looking forward to hearing about his OH show

Now come on Sweetie ...you have no choice so lets get it on...lol


----------



## MountainWoman

Lori,



My little filly Suzette needs a buddy but Sweetie is having none of it. She doesn't have a bag yet.


----------



## palsminihorses

Sara, you have every right to be proud of your boy! He is just *beautiful!! *

And Sweetie is going to have to give up that baby whether she wants to or not! LOL


----------



## 

Tell her all the above -- she can be as stubborn as she wants -- but in the end.....WE WIN!!!! So, she might as well give baby up now!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

He is soooo pretty!!! Yes you should be proud!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks everyone! Nothing going on for Sweetie last night. I'll see if I can get new photos today.


----------



## MountainWoman

Nothing on the Sweetie front. Her hoo haw is definitely elongating but still no bag. Here's my foal pictures for the day. Her eyes are still blue. When do they change?


----------



## atotton

They look fairly blue in the pictures, so they might stay that colour.


----------



## MountainWoman

Wow, never thought they would stay blue. That would be exciting!


----------



## MountainWoman

Sweetie photos as of this afternoon.













Thoughts?


----------



## Eagle

big and hairy !






The angle isn't great but it looks like she needs to line baby up yet and she also needs to do some shopping, I have forgotten if she is a maiden or not, sorry.


----------



## MountainWoman

She's definitely hairy. No, not a maiden. She's 15 years old and has been used as a broodmare most of her life. Sorry about the angle but she kept moving cause she was busy eating.


----------



## 

She's just beautiful, and this baby is going to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

I think the time is near! From today:













What do you think?


----------



## AnnaC

I dont think she's there yet - as an experienced brood mare she will have a larger tummy than a maiden or a mare having had just one foal. The foal still needs to get into the delivery position, when her tummy will appear to be further forward and a proper V shape will show, plus she needs to do quite a lot more shopping to fill that udder - have you foaled her before or do you know what sort of udder she produces before she foals?

She's such a pretty girl and I'm sure the foal is going to be gorgeous - and well worth the wait!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Anna. If you think it's longer then I won't go into a panic watching her in turn out. She's new to me this year so I don't know her foaling history. I do think her bag is making progress because it was almost nonexistent before. Slow and steady and safe is what I care about and thanks so much for your advice. It eases my mind.


----------



## 

Yes, it looks like baby has to turn a bit, and she needs to roll her into the "go" position. Also, don't panic. She's got a little while to go yet, and I think we'll start to see some good udder development. Baby has to line up and move a bit more forward -- so no need to panic just yet!





So, take a deep breath and just enjoy how beautiful she is! And she IS beautiful!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Turnout question and advice needed - I'd like to put Raven and Suzette (her filly) out in my big pasture (Raven was turned out there before she had the baby) but she's never been turned out before with Sweetie and her gang who recently moved into the big pasture. They've met across a fence line though. The pasture in question is many acres in size so the horses can all have their own space but I don't want to put Raven and her baby out there if you think there will be problems with the mares meeting face to face for the first time. Not worth the risk if you think it might be a problem.


----------



## AnnaC

If you can avoid it at the moment I wouldn't mix them especially if they haven't been together before. It does very much depend upon the other mares - have they had babies themselves, do they stick together as a tight group, is one of them clearly the 'main' mare?

If you do put Raven with them, there is a risk that they will all want to speak to/sniff the foal. The foal can get worried and run off, then chased by Momma who is now stressed about baby's safety, then followed by the 'herd' who still want to say hello. This can really lead to a panic situation (and is extremely difficult to sort out/stop happening) and give you a very exhausted baby!

If you do anything at all then I would be slowly adding one mare at a time to Raven's paddock to keep the introductions slow and under your control. Or wait until Sweetie foals and just keep the two girls together for a while, before adding the other mares slowly into the mix.

If your other pasture is really large then just think how impossible it will be for you to run round trying to catch Raven, let alone the foal, should things not work out and the 'chase round' begins.

JMO but I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, that was my thought too about risking it so I won't do it. Thank you so much for your wonderful advice. I love this board and all of the Nutty Nursery Aunties.

Anna, that was my thought too about risking it so I won't do it. Thank you so much for your wonderful advice. I love this board and all of the Nutty Nursery Aunties.


----------



## Eagle

Yes I agree totally. I would wait for Sweety to foal and then keep those two together.


----------



## blazingstarranch

All I can add to everyone's expert opinions is...I want one just like her-gorgeous!!! Good luck!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks! Sweetie is doing things on her schedule for sure


----------



## MountainWoman

Sweetie from today:













And after Sweetie, Wish is due. In late June. Here's her photos. She's a palomino pinto but I haven't clipped winter coats yet.




And definitely have some grooming to do on her underside.




She's 19 this year so no more foals for her after this one. She'll live out her retirement years with her BFFs. She's also bred to Amir (same sire of Raven's baby). Amir is a bay roan so I'm not sure what color foal she'll have.

That's it from the farm today. Hope everyone is having a great start to the week.


----------



## 

BOY!!! They are coming along nicely!!! Keep it coming ladies....we're all very anxious to see what you've been hiding!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Sweetie has decided not to have the baby I think but that's okay. So many amazing and beautiful new babies on the forum. Just so awesome what is going on here with everyone's beautiful mares.

I've been busy with baby Suzette who was one month old on Friday. She has a new game she plays of zooming around one of our sheds time after time and of course always coming back to Raven. I finally decided to record it because I think it's cute.

Anyway, these foals are so amazing. What a blessing they are in our lives. Here's her video if you want to see. (That's my peacock making noise in the beginning and not a cat howling.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osgkkCyssgA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a wonderful video and what a wonderful 'playground' for a very beautiful little girl. She is looking great, really made me laugh with her antics - one could watch them all day!!

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Anna. I'm like any new Mom getting carried away with photos and videos but there's something about how carefree they are when they are babies that just melts my heart.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Great video, like Anna said, great place to play!! Very pretty girls enjoying their day, Thanks


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Little Ribbie!


----------



## AnnaC

So Sweetie has decided to play the 'make you wait for it' game has she? We will have to think up reasons to change her mind!!


----------



## MountainWoman

I think she's waiting for her BFF Wish to be due and Wish isn't due until mid-June.


----------



## palsminihorses

I just watched Suzette' video. How incredibly *cute!! *She is just full of herself! LOL I bet she can't wait to have another foal to play with! Come on Sweetie!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Pam. She's really a tiny speed demon. I think your babies are gorgeous!!! I hope you still have them when I finally get to MO and maybe we can have a foal play date


----------



## eagles ring farm

she's adorable having a good ole time. great video., hoping she has a playmate soon


----------



## Eagle

What a wonderful happy little girl, she looks fab



thanks for sharing with us. I love to watch babies play and she is a lucky girl having such a wonderful playground.


----------



## 

That video is great!!! Just so much fun to see her running around and just kicking up for sheer joy!!!!

Her little coat looks so plush, too! Just fabulous! Thank you for sharing and you can keep these pictures and videos coming any time!! We just LOVE them!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Lori, Renee and Diane.


----------



## palsminihorses

MountainWoman said:


> Thanks Pam. She's really a tiny speed demon. I think your babies are gorgeous!!! I hope you still have them when I finally get to MO and maybe we can have a foal play date


I imagine I will still have both fillies. I'm not going to advertise them............even though Reva will be taller than I like. LOL Are you still planning to be here sometime this summer? Looking forward to meeting you and all your critters!


----------



## MountainWoman

Pam, late summer or early fall is the plan.


----------



## Eagle

Sara, i love your new avatar


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Renee. I love my tiny speedy girl too.


----------



## MountainWoman

Sweetie this morning. If the ultrasound dating was correct, she's been pregnant for a year


----------



## Eagle

The prettier the foal the longer it takes to cook




I bet it is a colt. Lol


----------



## 

She's looking great! I'll bet they just "dated" the foal a little "older" than it was at the ultrasound. Because she looks great!


----------



## MountainWoman

I'm glad she's looking okay and good to know about the dating. Thanks! Renee, I'm still hoping for another filly fairy.


----------



## Eagle

Ok so we add filly to the spots and keep praying


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Renee!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Keep hoping I'll see the title of your thread change to "FILLY" no such luck. I feel your pain but it will all be worth in shortly.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you LittleRibbie!


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, I think she's getting close (but I've been saying that for a while). From today 



She started having loose poop yesterday evening. She was standing on a hill for her belly photos but if you saw her standing square, you could tell the baby has moved forward. Thanks in advance for any advice.

Adding one more photo of Suzette. She added jumping into her game of chase around our shed today


----------



## Eagle

Oh yes baby has moved forward and her back is arched, she has made super progress.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Renee!


----------



## 

She doing and looking GREAT! All coming together nicely~! Can't wait!


----------



## palsminihorses

Adding one more photo of Suzette. She added jumping into her game of chase around our shed today 




2013may18thsuzette 002.JPG

Awww, look at her form! Beautiful!! Okay, Sara, it's time for Sweetie to get it in gear! Katiebug started cow patties after I turned her out this morning, ad she foaled just after 1:00 PM. Come on Sweetie!


----------



## LittleRibbie

what a great action shot!! shes a little doll baby for sure


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you LittleRibbie. This is my first time being around a foal since birth and I'm enjoying her so much.

No Sweetie news but just have to brag about my boys. They were in Ohio showing on Sunday and my tiny Adriel took two firsts and Zorro took a first and a second. I'm very proud of them.


----------



## 

FABULOUS!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Do you have any pictures from the show?


----------



## MountainWoman

No photos yet. Hope to have some especially of teeny, tiny Adriel measuring at 24"


----------



## 

Yup! I'm looking forward to that one especially, too!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Sara



Your boys did you proud



I can't wait for pics.

Suzette is such a cupcake, how on earth do you get anything done with her around


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, I'm so lucky to be old and retired and get to hang out all day with the horses and it's very hard to tear myself away from her antics. II'd have her in the house with me if I could.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thought I'd share different mares today. Due in June - First is Wish. Last foal for her and then she's retiring. She's a palomino pinto. Just starting to see the palomino now that she's shedding.













And next is Silver, evidently a maiden at age 15.













I think Sweetie is holding on to her baby forever


----------



## AnnaC

What pretty girls - when is Silver due? Maybe Sweetie is waiting for the other two so all three can foal at the same time! LOL!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Silver and Wish are both due at the same time in mid June so maybe you're right about Sweetie.




A foal bonanza it would be!


----------



## Eagle

They look great and not long to go now, how exciting



who is daddy again?


----------



## MountainWoman

Sweetie is in foal to Fallen Ash Eagle's Fine Art but I don't think baby will ever arrive. Wish is in foal to Aloha Acres Amir OR IC (same daddy as Raven's foal) and Silver is in foal to All Small Farms Boogerman's Reflection. Hoping for some more awesome babies but really I'll be happy if they just arrive safely. BTW, we have snow in the forecast today.


----------



## Eagle

SNOW


----------



## MountainWoman

Yup and right at freezing. It's COLD!!!



Got my winter down coat out again and wearing my hat and mittens to go out to the barn.


----------



## targetsmom

I was thinking of you because it is COLD here too, but not quite that cold. Just a nasty cold rain and we have everyone in the barn now, which is super unusual for us. The clipped ones have blankets.

I wonder if Sweetie is waiting for another mare to foal? I swear that Dancer - our maiden who seemed ready to foal for weeks - waited for Toffee to foal and then foaled 2 days later. Got our foaling season over with quickly anyway.


----------



## MountainWoman

Just got back from the barn and put everyone in their winter jammies. We had a 40 degree drop from yesterday and the horses aren't used to this wet cold. Mary, everyone is in the barn here too which just like you is very unusual for us this time of year. Supposed to be gone by Monday though and then I'll probably be complaining about bugs.

I wonder if Sweetie is waiting too? She's so bonded to her two friends and I wonder if she's trying to cycle with them? Is that even possible? Mary, do you think that's what happened with your maiden? Sweetie is like a walking whale and looks so very pregnant but just like Raven she's eating like a horse



I've got all kinds of rain/snow names picked out if she foals today or tomorrow.

Well back to the roaring fire with a good book. I'm enjoying this brief sojurn into winter again.


----------



## Eagle

I know what you mean about crazy weather, I took my youngest son to his riding lesson today and I was frozen sitting there watching. Now we are back home and he is fast asleep on the sofa



I have the fire going and it will be a quite evening with him asleep so early.


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, isn't it wonderful to have these days. Sounds delightful there and wish I could visit.


----------



## Eagle

You are very welcome to come and stay Sara,



have you ever been to Italy?


----------



## MountainWoman

Yes and I fell in love. One of my favorite movies is "Under The Tuscan Sun." I'd love to live there if I had my life to do again.


----------



## Eagle

Fancy doing a house swap. Lol I would love to live your place


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo there is nothing like a blazing fire in ANY cold weather! We even keep our old Rayburn solid fuel range going all year round here as the weather can be very up and down, plus the couple of radiators upstairs are great for fast drying and wet clothes as well as providing cosy warm towels for when you get out of the bath/shower!! We just open doors and windows if it gets too warm!


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh, Renee and Anna, I think a farm swap would be wonderful!!! I think both of you live in such amazing places. I think fall would be the absolute best time to visit here. So incredibly beautiful with the trees all orange and red. And Anna, I love the warm towels!!! Wish I had a radiator.


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, I was watching The Celebration Sale last night when we lost power. This morning I discovered one of the mares I loved was sold but the other was still available so I'm the proud new owner of RFM IMA Sweet Creation. She's a tiny girl at 28.75 so she's even smaller than my tiny Crystal. She's expecting a 2014 foal by Fallen Ash Eagle's Fine Art I'm happy to say. Diane, I think I see spots but I'll rely on your opinion. (Photo used with permission)


----------



## Eagle

oh wow, you went shopping



and what an adorable little girl she is



If you come and visit you could bring her too


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, I'll try to bring everyone including my beloved piggies!


----------



## Eagle

heheee yippee wouldn't that be fun


----------



## LittleRibbie

whow, whow, whowza!!! 28" such a tiny one and oh sooo pretty!! Congratulations!!

I had to enlarge the photo when I saw another horse head rising up from the dirt...weird...then I see what looks to be a horse head bench with another big horse statue...very inpressive.

Nothing is more impressive than your addition though!! I really really reaaly like her!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Renee and Heidi! Heidi, I love your farm name Never Too Mini. Just saw it now and think it's great. Wish I had thought of it! Here's some photos of my very pregnant Sweetie today. I suppose she's going to foal when she's good and ready.













She moved while I was doing the last one so it's kind of cut off.


----------



## Eagle

Slow but sure progress




She is a cuter version of my girl Odette


----------



## MountainWoman

I'd love to see Odette (love the name) and I would bet she's just as cute as Sweetie.


----------



## Eagle

I am on my phone at the mo but I will try and upload one, it isn't the best pic though as I was just checking her tummy in it. 






She was stood on a hill too.


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh, Renee, she's gorgeous!!! What a beautiful mare!


----------



## Eagle

She is a pure Mini Shetland so she is much stockier than my other girls, not a real beauty but she has the most amazing character



(I am not sure if I should talk in the past tense or not)



I miss them so much.


----------



## 

Yes, I believe I'm seeing some SPOTS or some type of lacey blanketing there -- even though she's registered as a black pinto. She has some of the nicest well-known lines in her pedigree -- many from foundation champions! Lots of those lovely Van't Huttenest horses hiding in there too. She's beautiful!!!!!!!!!

_*Hemlock Brooks Egyptian King:*_

1983 SENIOR STALLIONS OVER 30" TO 32" NATIONAL CHAMPION

1983 SENIOR STALLIONS RESERVE NATIONAL CHAMPION

1986 SENIOR STALLION NATIONAL GRAND CHAMPION

*NFC Egyptian Kings Creation:*

1992 TWO-YEAR-OLD STALLIONS 30" & UNDER RESERVE NATIONAL CHAMPION



1998 GET OF SIRE NATIONAL CHAMPION



2008 GET OF SIRE RESERVE WORLD CHAMPION



_*Sundance Solid Gold:*_

1985 JUNIOR MARE NATIONAL GRAND CHAMPION 
_*Shadow Oaks Paul Bunyan:*_

1982 SENIOR STALLION RESERVE NATIONAL GRAND CHAMPION 


And of course, the wonderful stallion she's bred to:

*Fallen Ash Eagles Fine Art:*

2007 AMATEUR SR STAL, LVL 2, OVER 30" WORLD CHAMPION

2007 THREE BY ONE OWNER RESERVE WORLD CHAMPION 
With his own long list of champion foundation lines too -- and including Orion Light Van't Huttenest, Gold Melody Boy and Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse.

_*L & D Scout:*_

2000 GET OF SIRE RESERVE NATIONAL CHAMPION 
_*Fallen Ash Farms Eagle Scout:*_

2012 GET OF SIRE WORLD CHAMPION 
_*Flying W Farms Summertime:*_

1986 SENIOR MARES OVER 32" TO 34" NATIONAL CHAMPION 

This should be an incredible cross, and with Orion in the mix, you may see even more of those hidden appaloosa genes POP! Can't wait to see what this beauty produces.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Diane. I really loved her and she was my first pick and thanks so much for sharing her pedigree.

Renee, I think your mare is beautiful. Personality is so important too and she just sounds awesome. Am I allowed to ask what happened to your other horses? I don't remember reading about it.


----------



## Eagle

I sold them all due to money problems, it was a very hard decision to make and I regret it now but I have to put my children first. Matteo needs braces on his teeth which will be a couple of thousand a year plus they both go to private school. I am trying to keep them there as long as I can so they don't have anymore major changes in their lives. I am not sure if I said but their dad moved to France to live with another woman (probably one that doesn't smell of horses) lol Anyway I haven't really worked other than the horses for the last 16 years and what with the economy the way it is I am finding it hard to find work





My horses all went to wonderful homes and I am in touch with the owners regularly



I am hoping to get back my stallion and favourite mare in about a year.


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh, Renee, I'm so very sorry. I had no idea. You are such an awesome Mom and your children are so fortunate. I hope you do get your boy back. You must miss him so. And if your husband doesn't appreciate the smell of horses then he wasn't good enough for you. That's the best aroma in the world. P.S. - We (meaning us on the Nutty Nursery forum) are so fortunate to have you here giving us advice and encouragement. Thank you so much.


----------



## 

DITTO THAT WITH LOTS OF LOVE~~~!!!!!


----------



## 

MountainWoman said:


> Thank you Diane. I really loved her and she was my first pick and thanks so much for sharing her pedigree.


Well, if my brain had been working properly, I would have attached them for you, so you could see the whole thing for each horse. So, here they are....just a bit late. Sorry!

Creation.pdf

Eagle.PDF

This should be a stunning cross!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you so much for all the work you do Diane. I've got to wait until next April for the baby!!!! But who knows maybe Sweetie will decide to hang on to her baby that long too


----------



## 

My pleasure!

Another girl to add to our list of "2014 breedings" !! I look forward to it!


----------



## Eagle

Thank you both very much, this place keeps me sane and I love being part of the horses lives even if it is only on line.


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! I seemed to have missed several pages of chit chat! What a fabulous little mare you have there, such a pretty girl - this is going to be an awesome baby, cant wait for 2014 to arrive!! Many many congrats!





House swaps sound great but I always say that we need someone to win the lottery then we could pay a person/people to care for our homes and animals while we all met up and then visited each home as a group, much more fun plus we could PARTY as we moved round the world!!

ps I hope Sweetie doesn't wait until 2014 to show us her baby!!





Sending you ((((HUGS)))) Renee. xx


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh what fun it would be to have a Nutty Nursery tour. So many people on this board who are wonderful and I'd love to meet not to mention their awesome horses. Got to say this board is the best because of the people who spend their time here.

Don't know where I read it but there was a post about dominant mares having dominant foals and that's true. I turned Suzette and Raven out with a yearling filly today and Suzette was letting her know who was boss. Kind of cute to watch a tiny little girl boss around a yearling. I was waiting to turn her out with Sweetie's baby but decided I'd better not wait any longer.


----------



## AnnaC

I hope you remembered your camera??????????


----------



## MountainWoman

No camera yesterday. Forgot it in the house. And no photos today because it's farrier day. Ran out and took some pictures of my cutie. She's not only a runner and a jumper. She's an acrobat. Love these babies!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Love it!





Just goes to show that you should always have your camera with you for those 'perfect' moments that you (and we) would otherwise miss!


----------



## Eagle

I will rename her Fluffybum. Lol she is such a scream


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Renee and Anna. She keeps me smiling!


----------



## MountainWoman

Got my professional photos so here are a couple of them. First is my 24" boy, Raputure's Adriel Magic Afterglow.







Good things do come in tiny packages!! And my beautiful boy (obviously I'm prejudiced), Zorro.


----------



## targetsmom

WOW!! You would never know Adriel was only 24". We just clipped his half sister yesterday and there is a family resemblance - but your boy is definitely the better one. I am starting to wonder what a pro trainer could do with our horses.....


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Mary. I think if you find the right pro trainer, it is well worth it but that's a really individual and personal decision. For me, it was the right thing to do cause if the horses stay with me, they'd never be in show shape


----------



## Eagle

Wow Sara, they take your breath away. Just stunning!


----------



## LittleRibbie

24 inches!!! My mind is now blown!! holy mackerel is he amazing!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Renee and Heidi! Mary, I was thinking it might be awesome to be a show horse at a trainers. Kind of like going to a spa with a healthy diet, exercise, facials and massages, travel to far off locations and then modeling for photo shoots



Oh well, I'm happy with my life cleaning poop from stalls and playing kissy face with foals.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my!! They are both stunningly beautiful boys!! Quite takes ones breath away to look at those pictures.


----------



## lexischase

Saw these photos on Facebook, Sara. I have always loved little Adriel, but WOW! He is maturing into a beautiful little stallion. I just love him, and Zorro is equally as handsome. Such nice boys!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Anna and Lexi.


----------



## 

Oh my!!! They are just stunning....both boys! Just love the photos.

Mary, I used to send my horses out with trainers and generally had very good results -- all winning at least Top Ten placements at Nationals and Worlds -- except for one trainer in the Mid-West who shall remain nameless -- who wouldn't take the stallion to Nationals although he qualified and almost got his HOF in one season. But it was okay -- because the other stallion out that year took a 3rd place at Nationals.

You just have to be selective and make sure you have everything in writing, and you are in control of the expenses the trainers want to incur on your behalf. The trainer in the mid-west I used cost me over $10,000 for one season -- and then didn't take my boy to Nationals because he decided to take his own stallion instead. A lesson learned the hard way.....but learned!


----------



## targetsmom

Just for fun - here is a photo of Taffy, Adriel's half sister, also as a yearling. Of course, not fully clipped and with a foofy mane, and no pro trainer...


----------



## MountainWoman

Diane, that sounds like an awful trainer to not take your boy. I have to say I LOVE Danielle Hill and if anyone is thinking about showing in AMHA, you should send your horses to her. She's the absolute best and has done an amazing job with my boys. Mary, Taffy is lovely. How are they related? On their Daddy's side? Adriel's Mom was a daughter of Robin's beloved Whypy. It's such a small world. Here we are friends on the board and our horses are related too.


----------



## targetsmom

LOL, it really IS a mini world!! Yes Taffy's sire is Ten L Spirits Afterglow and she is out of Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow, so maternal half sister to Luna and Clyde.


----------



## MountainWoman

I've loved Ten L Spirit's Afterglow for a long time. I love your horses Mary. If I ever leave the farm, I'll have to come visit.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well if I were sent to the trainers it would have to be a draft horse trainer size spa......I sure wouldnt fit in a mini spa...that's my story and Im sticking to it.

funny thing is after looking at your last pictures...and drooling mind you, I had to go read your entire thread. You sure have some nice crosses going on.

diane, I have no words to describe how mad I would be if a trainer did that to me.....I would be taking a tranquil, peaceful, quiet walk in the nice forest......only I'd be dragging a rolled up piece of carpet with a shovel over my shoulder.


----------



## Eagle

I am with you Heidi





Mary what a lovely little girl you have there in hiding, I think you need to share some more pics of all your chips or are you afraid I might pop by at night time





Sara I love your idea of a horse in training


----------



## MountainWoman

Heidi, I'm telling you that you need to write a book. We'd all be in stitches laughing!! Renee, Mary's mare is lovely. I agree!!


----------



## targetsmom

Taffy is clipped and going to the show Sunday, so will have to take pics to post here. One of my all time favorites is this one from the show last October which was the first show ever for both of them.

Funny thing about Spirit (or Afterglow): I liked the stallion too, but of course, with him being SOLID, I would never breed a mare to him. Then Parmela Bonney offered her mare Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow - a PINTO - bred to him!! So I bought the pregnant mare, had Parmela foal her out, and of course she had a filly (you know the best way to get a filly is to sell the mare) and a pinto one too!!


----------



## 

How exciting! Keep us posted!

Really neat picture from the show! That looks like a happy little girl!


----------



## Eagle

That little girl will probably carry that day in her heart for the rest of her life


----------



## MountainWoman

Mary, what a great story!! I LOVE the photo. Nothing better than seeing minis with children. Let us know how the show goes and share pictures. Now we're related through our horses and that's awesome!!


----------



## MountainWoman

The clock is ticking and I do believe there won't be a foal in May for Sweetie. Has anyone ever had a mare who didn't want to foal?


----------



## Eagle

We have seen several on here Sara


----------



## MountainWoman

Wow, Renee. I'm learning patience.


----------



## LittleRibbie

We were hoping for a filly in May

But it looks like that's not the way

Sweetie says "give me some time"

" The first week in June will be fine"


----------



## LittleRibbie

All Sara can do is wait

Wishing she knew an exact date

Filly or Foal, it just doesn't matter

As long as its sooner not later


----------



## MountainWoman

Heidi, I'm telling you we need a book from you!!!! LOVE your sense of humor and your poetry abilities



That's a first prize for you!!!

It might be today. Last weekend snow. This weekend 90 and the baby might just slide out from sweating and I have a new KuneKune arriving today along with a new mare so the excitement might help too.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane might be away

But we're all still hoping this is the day

If runny poops and a full bag are showing

I know someone whos face will soon be a glowing

Straw will be flying

Towels for drying and tissues for crying

Happy tears all about

For a wait till Sara shouts

" a Filly " or "a Foal "...who cares " Im JUST GLAD THAT ITS OUT"


----------



## MountainWoman

Heidi, you are awesome. I think you should be the one winning the chocolates for your literary abilities.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Silly girl.....I just couldn't finish my chores with out finishing Sweeties poem!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I forgot...is a KuneKune a pig? or a bird.....not sure why I think its a piggy?


----------



## MountainWoman

Heidi, it's a piggy. Here's one of mine today enjoying a mud hole I made for him.




And here's Sweetie today.













And Raven and Suzette.


----------



## Eagle

Happy as a pig in mud



Sweetie is coming along nicely Sara, not long now



Little Suzette looks like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo Love the piggy!! Is the new one a baby or an older pig - dont forget that we shall need pictures. Sweetie certainly looks a lot closer than she did last week - it could arrive any time now I would say, or maybe just a few more days, but certainly not long now!! Little Suzette is getting to be not so 'little'.





Heidi you are so clever, very funny too - oh how I have missed all those poems we used to think up when waiting for Peanut and Suzie to foal, such a brilliant laugh!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's the new piggie named Lorenzo. He's very tiny. I forgot how tiny they are at first. He was scooting so fast he wouldn't pose for pictures. I'm way behind in chores so I'll say goodbye for the night and thanks everyone for your advice!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Lorenzo...welcome to the nursery!! Hes a darling little guy and I believe he's an appy. I especially like the muddy one...my Holly would just love for me to build her a mud hole...she can be such a stick in the mud anyway I probably should!! didn't take Suzette long to get her girly figure back that's for sure..she looks wonderful..her tummy is all tucked back up perfectly. I cant get over Sweeties coloring ..is she gray under her pretty dark mane too? Im going to put my dime on Thursday...I know its a few days away but Im just really feeling this Thursday night for her. Thanks for the pictures...but don't worry about the chores I cant make it over to visit tonight anyway....I always say Im not allergic to dust ...its the dusting Im allergic too.


----------



## MountainWoman

Heidi, I love coming over here in the morning because you make me laugh.



Sweetie is blue roan all over her. In the winter, she looked like a black woolly mammoth but now you can see her roaning again. She's bred to a black and white tobiano so can't wait to see what pops out. Good to know Lorenzo is an appy but he's a gelded one so no baby spots to see in the future. Anna, thanks. My baby is growing for sure but I think she looks bigger in the pictures than she is. I checked the mini horse growth chart and she's on track to mature at 29/30". Maybe that's wrong though.


----------



## lexischase

He is so cute! I cant wait for photos of the new girl though


----------



## MountainWoman

She's in the barn today as we are having very bad storms. I don't know if I mentioned her yet but she's Cross Country Secret Dreams, a Rowdy daughter and in foal to LM Idols Secret Regaldo for a 2014 foal. She has to be one of the prettiest mares I've ever seen (but I think all my horses are gorgeous cause they are my children). But even my husband commented on Dreams and he is NOT a horse person at all. RFM IMA Sweet Creation is supposed to arrive today but not sure about that because of our weather. Those are my final two purchases and I think they are pretty awesome mares. Lexi, you can see Dreams on my web page if you scroll all the way down the mares' section.


----------



## MountainWoman

Got a break in the weather so here's some photos of Dreams. She has ice blue eyes and her color is gorgeous (I think).


----------



## targetsmom

Love Dreams - love those Red Boy lines. I would bet that she is LWO+ - do you know if she was tested? One of our Red Boy grand daughters is LWO+ but the other one is not, although both are pintos. There we are, related again through our minis!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

very pretty new girl...I love her color too

Sweetie it's time to show us all that foal


----------



## Eagle

wow Sara, she is something else (drool)


----------



## LittleRibbie

She looks just like our old Haffie, Cornbread!! I always thought he was the most handsome guy and your Dream could be his twin!! Love her and would love to have a mini in my barn her color. Hows Miss Sweetie today? Don't forget Thursday night she will be having her little one so get the bottle of champagne ready!! How is the new little piggy settling in? Do you have to separate for a bit or do they just automatically join the piggy herd.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks one and all. My big news is we had a tornado on Saturday. Not like Oklahoma tornados (much smaller) but I just got my power back. Don't know how I knew but Raven and her filly were out in a pasture we've made for them and something told me I had to get her in. I made her and Suzette run to the barn and we made it just in time. So the horses and I were together in the barn while it passed through. It was something else and scary. Lots of trees down. Evidently our area of Vermont was hardest hit with some roads closed. I've been hauling water from the well for various piggies, horses and doggies and us. Anyway, even with all that excitement no baby yet.

Mary, I'll ask if she was tested. I'm glad we're related again. Lori and Eagle, thanks. Heidi, I love the name Cornbread!!! Little piggie Lorenzo is with his older piggie friends. They adopted him right away and hid in their piggie house in a big lump until the sun came out again. Kunes aren't aggressive pigs thank goodness.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Tomorrow night!! Yipee!!!


----------



## Eagle

Wow, I hope the weather is better for you now. Stay safe.


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness that was a close call for you and the girls - well done you! Hope that's the last nasty experience that will come your way this year!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks. Nothing going on here. I think Sweetie is waiting for Wish to catch up. Just went out to check on Sweetie. She's standing in her stall and eating her breakfast but her back end looks like she's having contractions. Maybe my imagination and she's just stretching? Think I'd better not turn her out today? She loves being out and I've been keeping a close eye on her but I have a fear of her giving birth out in the field. Advice? Thanks!


----------



## targetsmom

Giving birth outside should not be an issue as long as you can see her. Do you have a place you can put her outside (fairly clean) and keep an eye on her?


----------



## MountainWoman

She's turned out in the big pasture with her mare BFFs and I just keep running back and forth to check on her every 10 minutes or so. Seemed to stress her more when I locked her up. At least I'm getting exercise.


----------



## Eagle

Mine have foaled outside before with no problem what so ever, as long as you can keep an eye on her she is much better outside getting fresh air and exercise




It is amazing to watch them foal when they are out in a herd, I caught one of mine down and pushing years back, the stallion was in a major bad mood walking the fence line, you could see he was daring anyone to come near "his" girl and all the other mares were in a circle around the mare down. If they could talk I swear they would have been encouraging her to breath deep and slow and then all in chorus "pushhhhhhhhhhhhhh". It was an amazing experience to watch. I left her there and sat down on the gate at a distance to watch. The stallion never once came near the girls (I bet he knew he would get his butt kicked) lol the foal arrived safely and the mare stood up immediately breaking the cord. All her friends just stayed close by waiting to be invited in to say hello to the new arrival, a little black colt called Chocolate Chip





This mare was top dog so I don't know if that is why she received so much respect but that year all my girls foaled out in the field together and I had no problems what so ever.

Sorry I am woffling now and anyway I have to go and finish Matteo's birthday cake as he is 14 today



my baby is getting so big





See ya all later


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, that made me feel better. I just checked and they were all in the run in shed taking an afternoon siesta. Wish is getting bigger by the day so maybe they do want to foal together.

Enjoy Matteo's birthday. They do grow so fast!!!!



Matteo! Wish we were all there to enjoy your cake!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Sara


----------



## Eagle




----------



## LittleRibbie

tonights the night....look forward to pictures in a few hours ....yippee!!


----------



## AnnaC

Looking forward to some 'interesting' news about Sweetie today????????????


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, I LOVE that piggie. Thanks so much!!!

No news on the Sweetie front but I'm hopeful for today. Suzette was born on my sister's birthday and if my grandmother were still alive, today is her birthday. If not today, I'm wondering if vets ever induce labor????? She's huge.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Drats, I thought for sure it would be last night...I think for some circumstances they induce....Renee I believe had it done for her mare I think. but I think its not something want to do usually. Im sure Renee can explain more.


----------



## Eagle

Happy Birthday to your Grandma, god bless her soul.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Heidi, mares can be induced as long as their milk is testing ready.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Renee. I'll try to get pictures today but it's dark and raining. Nothing happening.


----------



## MountainWoman

I think it's going to be very soon. She's dripping milk (colustrum?) and her bag is enormous. I turned her out for a while but she didn't really want to graze. She just stood under her favorite pine tree so I just put her back in her stall. I'm heading back out to the barn and plan to spend the night with her. I hope it's tonight. I already have a name picked out in honor of my beloved grandmother.

Here's some photos:


----------



## LittleRibbie

Super Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Happy Safe Foaling and do keep us posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cant wait to hear the special name giving homage to your Grandmother!!!!!! Oh Im so excited as Im sure you are too!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Very excited but she's so tiny - 30" and I worry but I have her BFF mares cheering her on so hope that helps. If anyone wants to venture a guess on color??? She's bred to black and white tobiano. Color chart is saying either black roan tobiano, blue roan tobiano or black so it will be interesting to see what color this foal happens to be.


----------



## lexischase

How is she doing? She looks VERY ready!! Is she a maiden? I cant remember.... I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling! Hope its tonight


----------



## AnnaC

She looks ready to go!! Yes you need to be right alongside her from now on until she foals. Dont worry too much about her size, the small mares always seen to look bigger in their tummies than the bigger ones do, anyway a good proportion of that tummy is probably 'water' protecting the foal.

Wishing you good luck and saying prayers for a safe smooth foaling.


----------



## eagles ring farm

safe foaling...hoping for news soon


----------



## LittleRibbie

She'll do fine....I know its easy for me to say...I understand your concern. Peanut is 28Scarlet was very tiny but Cam wasn't tiny at all..and now hes my biggest mini.


----------



## targetsmom

Safe foaling... hoping to see an announcement soon. She looks ready!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just checking in, hope your all doing well...this is like Christmas Eve..I cant wait to see what you got in the A.M. !!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, I have news....the FILLY fairy visited Sweetie last night.






Don't know what color she is but she's beautiful. She's lighter than the photos as it is dark and raining here. She has a black dorsal stripe down her back too. All went well and it was an easy birth. Baby is just learning the nursing and Sweetie is a great Mom. More pictures later but I wanted them to have some privacy and settle in together.



I am more than thrilled!!!!!


----------



## targetsmom

Congratulations!!! Another filly and a playmate for Suzette. So glad all went well.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Big congrats she looks adorable.. so glad all went well for you and Sweetie


----------



## Eagle

Congrats Sara she is adorable



I am betting she will be black


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sara, shes beautiful and I cant wait to see her little dorsal stripe. What time did she have it? Please, you know I want lots of details and more pictures!! When you have time of course b/c we all know where all your attention will be today. Congratulations!!


----------



## MountainWoman

I need help. Filly is having trouble nursing. Sweetie is being a good mom but when baby grabs her nipple, Sweetie squeals and jumps away. She's acting like a new human Mom does when they first realize nursing in the beginning is kind of painful. How involved do I get and when do I get involved and what do I do? I'm trying not to bother them so they can bond. Advice please from Nursery Nannies!!!


----------



## chandab

Have you given the mare a little dose of banamine to make her more comfortable? Start there, especially if she has had any banamine.

I honestly can't remember the exact time frame, but do know its important to get colostrum into the foal with in a few hours; so you may need to milk the mare and give the milk to the foal by syringe (no needle of course, and very slowly so she doesn't choke). I'm pretty sure I saw directions on the LB info pages on how to make a little mare milker (it works great) to make milking the mare easier: http://www.lilbeginnings.com/info/breeding2/ (top of the page). Hopefully, one of the more experienced aunties will come on and give you the time frames for the important milestones.

Almost forgot: Congrats!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Chanda. Just went back to the barn and all is well and Sweetie has settled and baby is nursing. Milk actually squirted out of Sweetie when foal let go of nipple. Hurray!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's a couple more pictures. I could sit in there all day but trying to allow them time to bond. She's so much bigger than Suzette but her canon measurement is 7.5 so she's not huge. Just Suzette is going to be very tiny. Oh and her name is Katie Savannah because my grandmother's name was Kate and she was born in Savannah and spent her entire life there.

Her stripe:







I think she has a beautiful head.




That's it for now but I'm sure I'll have more photos later. Thanks Nannies for all your help. Couldn't make it through without you. Renee, still think she's going to be black?


----------



## Eagle

Welcome to the world Miss Katie Savannah 



Sorry I wasn't here for you Sara




I am so glad they got it sorted



Squealing is normal and some just take time to get used to being nursed. She is just totally adorable and I agree that little head is to die for



So is the only white that little snippet?

She looks very similar in colour to the colt my Blue roan mare Odette had last year, I will post a pic for you to see, this mare never had a pinto foal with Eagle even though ALL his foals with other mares were pinto. Weird don't you think?

Anyway here is my boy that turned black, do you think they look similar?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Love her and love her name. pretty coloring inside her ears on the last photo. Glad mom is giving Katie access to the milk bar now...PNut did the same thing for a bit until banamine kicked in...diane was able to keep me calm. She's really rockin in her little coat.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy Renee they sure do look alike!! hows he doing anyway?


----------



## Eagle

Fine thanks Heidi, I sold him together with his mum and she promised to keep them both or let me know


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, they do look alike!! She does have some white mixed around her black legs and I was wondering if she's going to roan. Don't know about that dorsal stripe on her. I guess Suzette was so jet black and Miss Katie Savannah is so light in comparison. Heidi, I tend to panic. I'm so glad that squealing is normal and they are doing fine now. One more picture. She falls asleep standing up and then next thing I know she's in a tiny little lump lying down. Heidi, I'm a sucker for these foal jackets. Just lucky it's still cool enough here to use them.


----------



## lexischase

She is just precious! So glad all went well, and so exciting that both fillies will now have each other as playmates. Congratulations Sara!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Lexie!


----------



## MountainWoman

Last photo of the day. She's sound asleep and Mom is watching over her. Tired from her first day of life. A big thank you to all my Nutty Nursery Nannies. You are the best.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many congratulations Sara and well done to Sweetie - what a beautiful little filly, love her name too. I'm so glad it all went well for you, and it's wonderful that Suzette is going to have a new little sister to play with very soon, bet they will grow up to be great friends.

Again, many congrats!!


----------



## Eagle

That last pic is what it is all about, thanks for sharing this journey with us



big hug


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my..the last picture....may I come over and spoon with her...I promise ..I'll be good!

wonderful ending to your great day!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks so much. I'd love for all of you to come visit. It's such a different experience with Katie Savannah from Suzette. Raven is an awesome Mom but she was so protective and worried about me whereas Sweetie is not at all worried about having me around. I've been able to cuddle the baby and yes, spoon her too and there is just nothing more awesome. I can see why everyone on this board gets hooked on foals. Love for all of you to come visit!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Sara, I'm slow in getting on here...........I came down with tonsillitis.....not a good thing when you're in your 60's. LOL Anyway, your new little Katie Savannah is just beautiful!! So glad the foaling went well and that all is good. Most of my mares really don't want me messing with their babies until they're at least a week old. So you are very lucky to have a mare like Sweetie! I'll look forward to meeting Katie and the rest of your animals when you get to Missouri!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry to hear you are sick Pam, get well soon.


----------



## MountainWoman

Yes, Pam so sorry. Tonsillitis sounds terrible. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## MountainWoman

Suzette wanted you to know I haven't forgotten about her. Spent some time sitting and relaxing with her this morning. She's awesome too! I thought she was black but she's starting to roan. Her Dad's a bay roan and Raven is smoky black so not sure if she's turning into a black roan???


----------



## 

What a DELIGHT to come back to another gorgeous little filly!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! You will SO MUCH enjoy watching the two little girls playing with each other! So much fun to watch the baby antics as they are growing~!

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Diane. You and the Aunties have guided me through safely once again.


----------



## palsminihorses

Yes, Sara, you can't forget that cute little Suzette!! She will have such fun with little Katie when Sweetie lets her start to play.

Thanks ladies........I'm am feeling much better today. The antibiotics are working.


----------



## MountainWoman

That is wonderful to hear Pam!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

I LOVE foals. I turned Raven and Suzette out this morning and they were acres away when I went to check on them. Suzette heard me, gave a whinny and came running all that way to see me. Couldn't believe she left Raven for me. Foals bond to their humans so quickly. Spending time with them has just been such a wonderful part of my life.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Suzette sounds like how Scarlet is getting..isn't it wonderful!! Sneeker was always like that but it seemed to take Scarlet a little longer. Glad you are enjoying them..but then again I know you would. Now if we could only find some money to pay for people to come in and do housework so we could spend time in the barn!!.....I'll keep looking!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Heidi, it is wonderful isn't it? I also need a housekeeper which I will never have but then again I'm getting old and my eyesight is fading so I don't see a lot of the dirt any more.


----------



## Eagle

I am so jealous of you both, I had such fun playing with my boys last year


----------



## MountainWoman

Renee, if I could send my foals to you, I would. You must be missing them so. If you ever want to farm sit, let me know. I have some pigs too that love having their tummies scratched.


----------



## Eagle

lol, if I lived closer you would have to throw me out daily


----------



## MountainWoman

I wouldn't throw you ever out but I would put you to work



I've been clipping horses and I could use some knowledgeable help. Someone the other day thought I had little sheep.


----------



## cassie

oh my gosh Sara, I missed all the fun!

CONGRATULATIONS on your gorgeous new little filly! isn't she adorable! love her cute little snippet on the end of that darling little nose! just gorgeous. and Suzette is beautiful! how could we forget her lol. your making me jealous for babies to snuggle also



and Finn is all wet and cold he even had ice on him this morning BRRRR no snuggles for that little bug lol.


----------



## MountainWoman

Cassie, Brrr, but we're almost there with you in temperature. In the 40s lately with rain but thankfully no ice. Feels more like fall here but when I see all the high temperatures in the midwest, I don't mind the cold. Thank you so much. I'm in love with the babies


----------



## MountainWoman

Coat color question - Silver is listed as grey on her papers and the sire of her foal is listed as grey too but I'm learning grey really isn't a coat color but a fading of pigment so any thoughts on what color the foal will possibly be? I can't imagine it will pop out with any color but white but I'm still learning coat colors.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Please send us some cooler weather...please!


----------



## MountainWoman

It's lovely here - pouring rain and I have a fire going. Spent time in the barn with the rain falling on the metal roof. It was wonderful. Put new shavings in the stalls and Katie Savannah rolled and rolled but I think the horses would rather be out. I can't handle really hot weather Heidi so I'll keep ours but you and your babies can visit.


----------



## MountainWoman

Picture time





Mom was frantic to catch up to Katie.




Mutual bottom rubbing.








That's it from a proud Mom!


----------



## AnnaC

You have every reason to be proud - she's gorgeous!





Love her little white snip and that colourful rug really suits her!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Anna!


----------



## LittleRibbie

LOVE LOVE LOVE her color. Momma looks so mad at her in that first picture..."get back here or your gettin' a woopin.....I said now" And you can just see Katie laughing and being a little brat!!

I love looking at old weathered fences....hubby gets mad when were in the car and I make him slow down just so I can gaze at someones fence....your fence looks just like the type I would make him stop the car for!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Heidi, if you look beyond our fence, there's our original Vermont barn from early 1800s which is truly weathered. We've been restoring it in stages so it doesn't collapse.

It was used in a move (my only claim to fame) and that was quite something having a film crew around. Wish I had minis then and maybe one of them would have been famous. Anyway, I have a fondness for old structures too. If Suzette is Miss Speed Demon, I think Katie is Miss Mischief. She's already wandering far away from Mom.

Anyway, thanks so much!!!

P.S. - I guess I would consider myself weathered too these days. Kind of the joy of aging.


----------



## 

She's simply lovely -- even though she's driving momma a bit bonkers! LOVE the little rug!

And, many of us are a bit "weathered" around here -- but I'm not sure I'm calling it a joy! LOL


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I agree with you Diane! I also love old buildings of any kind - they age and weather so beautifully (unlike a lot of us humans!).


----------



## Eagle

I just love this little filly, she is so refined




thanks for sharing such fab pics.


----------



## Evelynk2000

Oh, the legs and the spunk! She's adorable.

I'm right there on the weathering! Snow on the roof, bits and pieces are acting out; it's a slow crumble, isn't it? I drive by several old settlers' dwellings (how did they fit their whole families in some of them???) and find that there are the ones who stand proud and fairly solid, and there are those who develop sags and moss, tumble down from the top down. Hey, just like people!


----------



## MountainWoman

Yes, I know well that crumbling feeling for sure. Getting harder to stand up every day. Thank you everyone!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I just remembered you are in Vermont!!! I should have known..of course you have beautiful fences and nice old barns...dahhh smacking myself on the forehead!!! My brother lives in Stowe and I used to love visiting and taking the mountain roads and looking at fences including the really old stone fences that go for miles....day dreaming about the types of people that built them. Amazing!! I'd love to see pics of your older barn. When ever Anna shows pictures of her property Im always in awe of the pretty area where she is too. Im not complaining b/c I do love florida and we have been very fortunate w/our lives but I sure do miss the hills, mountains, folliage and the change of seasons that others have....its just so darn flat here!! how are the piggies doing..they would love my yard right now...its a major mud pit!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

I wrote about it for Grit Magazine and you can see some photos here: http://www.grit.com/red-pine-mountain/restoring-barn.aspx I had tons of photos of our restoration but they were lost when my computer caught a virus



If you watch the movie Disappearances, you can see our barn, the road to our farm and at the very end, they used our view from the top of our pasture. I think Florida is pretty special too and when it's 30 below here during the winter and I have to do barn chores, Florida is always on my mind.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Please give mountain Man a big hug...he deserves it....that barn is beautiful!! what a lot of work. I'll have you know I just spent an hour reading the wonderful stories on GRIT..what an interesting site...Loved it and will go back and read more tonight. I love the animal section and stories!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Eagle

What a wonderful article Sara, you and your mountain man deserve total respect


----------



## little lady

Love the little white strip on the filly's nose!


----------



## cassie

wow that barn is AMAZING! what an icredible job you and mountain man are doing Sara! can't wait to see it all completed!

your little fillies are adorable! love them


----------



## targetsmom

I love you new filly! Thought I had already posted that but must have been a dream. She is so refined and I love the snip on her nose. Hope you enjoy your two foals as much as we are enjoying ours!

Any chance any of your horses - or you - will be at the Maine shows next weekend? We will be there with three of ours, including Bunny and Snappy.


----------



## AnnaC

Loved that GRIT article Sara - you have a really amazing barn! Good luck to you and Mountain Man for your efforts to save it - please keep us informed on how it goes, pictures too if possible would be great.


----------



## MountainWoman

Mary, yes, one of my boys, Zorro, will be there with Danielle so if you want to stop and give him a kiss for me, I'd love it!!! I hope you have a wonderful time because it sounds like a great show. And thank you. I love my new baby too.

Anna, thanks!! We've done a lot of work since that article. Actually lifted the barn and redid the foundation so it wouldn't sink. But a computer virus took out all my photos. I do love old barns and so sad to see so many of them lying in piles on the ground.


----------



## MountainWoman

Woops, just saw the posts on page 61 so I wanted to say thank you to everyone. Yes, my husband is amazing. He's done all the work by himself and it's been a labor of love for sure. Heidi, Grit is a wonderful magazine and their website is awesome. Lots of good info. Renee, thank you. I cry when I see the old barns falling. Just a piece of history that will never be recovered and here in Vermont, the old barns are such a part of our history. Little Lady, thank you!! Cassie, thanks!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Pictures of Wish. I didn't have a lead rope on her and she was wandering around.







She squirmed for this one.







And here's my maiden mare, Silver. I think she has a while or is it because she's a maiden?


----------



## 

Both looking very good!! We know maidens are tricky, so it's hard to tell, but I think both have a little bit to go! Just love seeing the pictures as they "grow!"


----------



## AnnaC

They are both looking great, but from the size of their tummies I think they had better hurry up with their udders or the new babies might be a bit short on milk supplies!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane and Anna. I sure hope they have enough milk!!!


----------



## 

They will. I think you'll start to see some progress, but even if not, many a mare has foaled with little or no udder and still filled at foaling. When they are good and close, just call the vet and tell him you have a mare(s) that doesn't have much udder, and they can give a shot that will fill her up! Most times, just the foaling brings in the milk, combined with baby's constant nursing you'll soon have "dairy cows" !! LOL


----------



## MountainWoman

Diane, thanks!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh La La... Im in love with your new Avatar ..very nice


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Heidi. That's my 24" shining star. Winning all his classes. He won't be in Maine next weekend because he was just in Ohio but my other boy will be there and I've asked Mary (TargetsMom) to give him a hug and a kiss for me. (Sorry but sometimes I can't help bragging about my horses cause I love them all.)


----------



## LittleRibbie

Bragging? Girlfriend that's not bragging ..your telling it like it is and if it were my wee one..I'd be screaming from the top of your mountain!! Who handles him for for you! You should be sooo proud!!


----------



## MountainWoman

I am proud of him and my other boy out showing who is also winning all his classes and I owe it all to their incredible trainer/handler, Danielle Hill of the Danielle Hill Training Center. She'll be getting my beloved Katie Savannah next year to show.


----------



## targetsmom

I love your new avatar too!!! His half sister got a lot of attention at our Open Barn yesterday. I guess I should change my avatar, but who would I pick? I need to get hubby to make me another rotating one so I don't have to pick just one.


----------



## MountainWoman

Mary, I just keep changing mine every few days. If I knew how to make a rotating one, I sure would. Love all my horses and would love to see them all rotating around




Please kiss Zorro for me when and if you see him next weekend. Lucky you and Zorro getting to go to Maine. Sometimes I wish I left the farm but I'm definitely going to Worlds this year to watch my boys compete. A once in a lifetime opportunity for me perhaps.


----------



## Eagle

Mary can you give Zorro a big kiss from me too





Sara that new avatar is just fab, you feel free to keep sharing your gorgeous babies cause I am just loving it.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Renee.


----------



## MountainWoman

New pictures. I had her out playing in Suzette's favorite spot while I was hand grazing Sweetie. I don't think she's going to be black. She has a very pronounced dorsal stripe and then she has white in her tail and white shading on her legs. Think she's picking up some pinto from her Dad.


----------



## Eagle

I'll bet you a box of choccies that she will go black


----------



## MountainWoman

Even with a pronounced dorsal stripe? I don't want to take the bet because I really don't want her to turn black because I love her coloring now but Suzette is turning from black to a black roan so who knows with these baby colors. If she does turn black, she'll still be awesome!!! (In my opinion)



Then there is Sweetie due who is gray so who knows what color her foal will turn into.


----------



## AnnaC

Well I dont care what colour she is or will be - she's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Eagle

I agree, she would be striking even if she was purple with pink spots


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! She certainly would!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh, pink is my absolute favorite so if she could be pink with lavender spots it would be divine. Thanks Ladies. I think she's pretty special no matter the color but I still can't get over how they all change especially when they are one color and turn grey.


----------



## 

She's just beautiful and such a feminine little girl!! Pink with lavender spots would be just gorgeous too!


----------



## MountainWoman

Just wanted to say I haven't disappeared and I think Wish will give birth any time now. I'll do photos sooner or later.


----------



## LittleRibbie

"Wishing" you lots of luck and prayers for a safe delivery....hope your doing well and enjoying all your wee ones!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Heidi. Yes, enjoying the horses and the other animals. When you hit June here, you're already counting down again to snow so got to get out and enjoy.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yup...I remember the short Summer months of N. England.....nature gave you guys a beautiful Fall to make up for the shorter Summer I think!!


----------



## 

Can't wait to see the photos, but just in case -- safe and happy foaling!!


----------



## AnnaC

Sending good wishes and prayers for a safe, smooth delivery and a healthy baby!


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's some photos from this morning.










Nothing much going on underneath and she was squirming for photos. I still think she's close.


----------



## eagles ring farm

can't wait , prayers for a safe foaling


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you! She's 19 so it's her very last foal and I'm honored to have her with me in her retirement years. She's a special girl.


----------



## 

Can't wait to see this little one!! Keep us posted!


----------



## lexischase

I am so excited for this foaling!


----------



## AnnaC

I think she is at what I call 'the awkward stage' - not quite ready to foal, but could be sneaky and have it any minute!! Love the mares LOL!!

All you need to do now is to watch her very closely .................................... and patiently!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks!! Maybe a 4th of July baby? I'll do pictures of Silver today. She's a maiden so I'm just not sure.


----------



## MountainWoman

Photos of Wish today.













Next is Silver as of today (maiden mare)













I'm thinking Wish could be any time but not so sure about Silver.


----------



## AnnaC

I think Wish has a little while to go yet judging on her 'lack' of an udder, in fact Silver looks as though she is ahead in the udder development department - she seems to be filling one side?


----------



## MountainWoman

Wow, I never knew about Silver. Thanks Anna!!


----------



## 

/monthly_07_2013/post-44134-0-55821500-1372945846_thumb.jpg Wish

/monthly_07_2013/post-44134-0-19190500-1372945972_thumb.jpg Silver

I'm not sure, but I was thinking Wish was a bit ahead -- nipples separated....but I think they both have a little shopping to do!! Pictures are beautiful, though! They look great!


----------



## targetsmom

OK, I can play this game too (I think). Is it normal for Silver to have an off-balance udder? We had a mare like that. Anyway, based on the nipples, I would put Wish ahead of Silver but I don't think either one is especially close to foaling. I would keep an eye on them and keep updating the Aunties with photos though!!! Can you get any milk? That would be a big help if you could just check color and consistency. What were their breeding dates? Or when were they removed from the stallion? I can't imagine waiting for foals over this long a time (since Raven) and when you don't know when they were bred. It is hard enough when you have exact breeding dates that were 3 days apart and the mares foaled 2 days apart!!! Wishing you two safe foalings!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks everyone. I purchased these mares in foal and I had the ultrasound dates for Raven and Sweetie but not for these two but thought they were due in July. Wish looks so much bigger than Silver who doesn't look very pregnant to me so I was thinking she might not be until fall. I'll have to find the stallion reports. Silver is a maiden mare at 15 years old so not sure how her bag would look. I really appreciate the help and advice. On another note, I have both Katie and Suzette (my fillies) pastured together and they totally ignore each other. Suzette is bonded to a 1 year old filly and a 4 year old mare and Katie is mostly playing games by herself. They are both growing so quickly.


----------



## targetsmom

Stallion reports would be helpful. Plus, if you have any doubts about pregnancy, a Wee Foal 120 urine test is never a bad idea. I routinely check our mares in the winter/spring with that, even if they have been ultrasounded in foal early. Waited for a false pregnancy our first year that never produced a foal and learned a lesson!

Now our foals are out just with their moms (rest are on dry lot) and the two foals spend ALL their time together while Luna's dam is often way out in the pasture somewhere. When Luna wants to eat she screams for her mom! Sometimes it works, but most of the time she runs out for a quick drink and comes back in again to be with Jake and Dancer. I think both mares are looking forward to weaning!


----------



## AnnaC

Just went back to look at the pics again on the previous page, and Diane's repeats of the udders here. Would say that Silver is very pregnant for a maiden mare, and Wish looks close to foaling for a mare who has had foals before, not easy to say who will foal first in my opinion due to the maiden against brood mare tummies! Regarding their udders, a lot of my brood mares have 'separated' teats all the time, so I was not looking at Wish's separated teats, rather that she appears to have an 'empty' udder as against Silver who seems to be filling one side of her udder - looking at the 'smoothness' of that one side.

Hope this makes sense LOL!! Just my opinion. How do their udders feel to you, can you feel any filling?


----------



## MountainWoman

Mary, Luna sounds adorable



Katie is headed to Danielle's when she is weaned but I'm thinking about letting Suzette naturally wean since she really isn't nursing much any more anyway. I've never tried a Wee Foal test but it's a definite possiblilty.

Anna, thank you for your help. For some reason, because I'm a newbie I think, Silver has been looking less pregnant to me than she did a couple of months ago but because of your info, I'll keep a much closer eye on her. Their udders don't feel full to me. Right before Sweetie foaled, her udder was incredibly full and Raven's waxed and neither Wish nor Sweetie feels that way.


----------



## 

Well, remember with maidens, those udders can appear as they foal. So, keep checking for other signs -- especially the inside of the vulva and keep us posted!


----------



## targetsmom

About maidens - I do remember reading on Facebook this year that a VERY experienced breeder was totally surprised by a maiden foaling. Of course it was before OUR maiden mare Dancer foaled, and one reason I watched her so closely for so many weeks. Dancer was just the opposite, as her udder looked full for weeks while we all waited for Toffee's udder to fill. Oh, and Dancer never looked especially pregnant, except for the udder.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you. Haven't pulled the stallion reports yet but I did check the dates Sweetie, Silver and Wish arrived and that was last January and they were all confirmed by ultrasound so I guess it will be before next year sometime.




I'll be watching closely and do more photos today. Thank you again.


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's some pictures this morning. Not the greatest and don't know if they will be helpful because I couldn't get all the photos you need.

Silver







Wish


----------



## 

Looks like they're both growing those little ones nicely!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Nothing going on but since this is my foaling thread for my girls, I just wanted to thank you all for your support. Seems when people even mention breeding elsewhere they get taken to task but I've learned so much from being on this board and wow, have there ever been some awesome foals born who are staying in great homes. Thanks again!! Back to baby watch now.


----------



## 

You are so welcome! I'm so glad you're here and letting us share in the miracle of birth. We just love these girls, and I just love our shared experiences, and the fun we have here. And you are right -- there have been some awesome foals born here -- surrounded by love!

Keep us posted.


----------



## MountainWoman

Wish this afternoon.


----------



## AnnaC

Well her tummy looks great but I would still like to see some movement in her udder!

Pics of Silver now please!


----------



## MountainWoman

Silver today.
















I looked up the stallion report and she was pastured with him from August 22nd to December 1st and she was confirmed by ultrasound but to me she's looking less and less pregnant but maybe that's my inexperience??? She does have loose poop today which she didn't have yesterday so maybe that's the foal in position?


----------



## targetsmom

With those dates she should have at LEAST a month to go so she could start udder development any time now. To ease your mind, I would suggest doing a WeeFoal 120 pregnancy test. Very inexpensive and easy to do - the most difficult part is collecting urine but it if you watch closely or know her habits, you only need to soak some up off the shavings or ground.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Mary. I never knew you could use urine from shavings which is why I haven't done it. I thought you had to catch them in the act.


----------



## targetsmom

Sara- I carry a paper towel in my pocket and sop the urine up, even from dirt. Then I squeeze the urine out into a paper cup and either let it sit so any dirt settles out, or I have been known to filter it through another paper towel. Just make sure the doesn't pee right where another horse peed!

Learned about the Wee Foal AFTER suffering through a false pregnancy where we paid for camera, Mare Stare and had people watching as the mare bagged up and then ---NOTHING. The Wee Foal 120 tests for something in the fetus - not hormones - so if the mare slips the foal like our mare did you won't get a false positive. Our mare had been U/S in foal early and then shipped a long distance. Oh, yes, and there was a hefty stud fee involved.


----------



## MountainWoman

I'm off to order it. I can get urine as soon as I put clean shavings in the stall. Never fails as soon as the stalls are cleaned they get marked. Thanks so much!! I've been wondering as an older maiden mare if she might have miscarried. Going back through my photos, to me she just looked more pregnant but I'm a novice. So sorry about your mare and all the costs of stud fees and shipping and then to have no foal. Very sad.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thinking might be the day for Silver. She was lying flat out in the pasture and then she'd get up, pee and go right back down flat out. I was out there for quite a while with her and her behavior didn't change so I've brought her into the barn and I'll be watching. I don't know if this is a false alarm but being a maiden, I thought I'd better be prepared.


----------



## eagles ring farm

prayers for a safe foaling

update us when you can


----------



## MountainWoman

Nothing. False alarm. I turned her back out again with her buddies. I tend to worry especially since she is an older maiden.


----------



## 

YOU DID GOOD!!! It's always better to err on the side of caution, than to take a chance with this special mommas.


----------



## AnnaC

Ditto what Diane said! Well done to you for being so attentive to her changes in behaviour, it is never worth ignoring anything with these little minis, especially with the maidens who might want a bit of extra help during delivery.

Hope the Wee Foal test strips arrive soon!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you. We'll see what today bring. It's an adventure for sure.


----------



## MountainWoman

Wish today. No bag shots though because she moved and they all blurred. I'll try to get some of those later.










I just learned that Wish is the Mother of Toni Reece's stallion, Inki. I've always loved Inki so hoping for another baby just as gorgeous.


----------



## AnnaC

How exciting! Keeping my fingers crossed for an Inki 'look-a-like' for you.





Any news on th Wee Foal strips yet?


----------



## 

She is looking very good!! So, we'll wish for another Inki!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Hope it's not until this heat wave breaks but I think soon. And yes, Silver is definitely pregnant - just didn't do photos today. Thanks!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh hooray for Silver!!


----------



## 

YEAH SILVER!!!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Just a few photos from today.

Katie wearing sun protection.




Foal behinds (Katie and Suzette)




And Sweetie.




No skinny Mothers here





I can see why people have foals because they are so much fun.


----------



## 

OMG!!! I just LOVE her "sun-screen" !!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane. It's UVA resistant


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a perfect picture! LOL!! Good looking backsides too!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Anna. Nothing cuter than foal behinds.


----------



## Eagle

Someone wants to be a model when she grows up!

/monthly_07_2013/post-44134-0-85421600-1374161013_thumb.jpg

Love, love, love it!


----------



## LittleRibbie

What a darling little hat on such a cutie!! Everytime I see Sweety she reminds me of Renees little mare...they would make a great team!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Ladies!! I've been taking a break enjoying summer with the kids. Nothing is happening here and nothing on the baby front. Wish drops and rolls multiple times a day but she still doesn't look ready to me. Here's some photos of Wish (who never stays still very long to pose). I have a feeling Silver will have a fall baby and then RFM IM A Sweet Creation (I've named her Madeline) is due in January



Hope you are all enjoying this summer!













And just for fun one of my chihuahua, Daisy, with her BFFs, the Kune pigs.


----------



## 

How cute is that last picture!! Adorable!!!

Yes, she looks like she has some time left -- but it will be exciting to as she gets closer.

I think everyone is enjoying their new babies, while we wait for the next group!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Diane, question - if you have a stallion and the Dad was a leopard appy but the stallion is a chesnut sabino is there any chance of him siring an appy foal? Nothing going on with Wish and Silver except we are all enjoying gorgeous weather.


----------



## 

Does he show any appy characteristics? You're looking for sclera around the eyes, striped hooves, mottling (could be under the tail, penis, in the mouth...?). What was his dam?

Do you have a picture of him you could share?


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane. He showed appy characteristics while he was shedding out (lots of spots on his hind end and legs) but then when he finished shedding out, the spots merged and he's definitely a chestnut sabino as he is on his papers. I'll have a look underneath  His sire is CCMF Bad to the Bone and his dam is Coventry Lane's Foxy Lady. He's a sweetheart of a boy and has a gentle personality but I'm gelding boys and just have to make some decisions. Here's a photo.




Also ran out and took some Wish photos and here they are.


----------



## 

WOW! Wish has a HUGE tummy! Looks good.

Yes, do some checking -- even inside the mouth for mottling. Remember, some don't come into their spots until they mature a bit more. He's a VERY pretty boy!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you! I just got back in from feeding dinner and I told Wish she looked like she was having triplets. I wonder if such a big tummy means a colt?


----------



## AnnaC

Or a filly in a lot of water!!?? Just tell her to hurry up with that milk supply or her baby might be a bit hungry when it arrives!

That's a very attractive colt you have there - hope you find some spots.


----------



## eagles ring farm

I love your little colt Sara...just popping in to ask Wish to show us that little baby


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Anna and Lori! Anna, a filly in a lot of water




I hope so but maybe it's asking too much for the filly fairy to visit two more times. And here I thought I'd have four foals back to back. Just shows you mares have their own agenda.


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's some updated photos. Both Wish and Silver are turned out and they didn't exactly want to hold still. I think Silver won't be until Fall and Wish might be soon? I saw Wish roll completely over yesterday which is some trick for such a huge girl. I hope everyone is enjoying their summer.













Silver


----------



## 

Boy! They are both looking wonderful, but I agree, I think Wish will be pretty soon for you. She looks great!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane!!


----------



## AnnaC

Wish certainly looks close, but I would like to see more development in her udder yet - where is the pic of Silver's udder?

They are both looking great!


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, Silver wouldn't hold still yesterday so no udder pictures. I'll see about getting one soon but nothing is going on under there.


----------



## Riverrose28

Did I tell you that I used to own one of Wishs' daughters, her name was RFM Blue Boys ASA Wish Upon A

STar. She was sorrel and I sold her back to Toni in foal to our Lucky Four Stallion. I'm excited to see your Wishs' foal hit the ground, he or she will be a beauty, as she produces the most beautiful heads ever.


----------



## MountainWoman

Riverrose, that's so exciting. It's such a small world on these boards. Do you still have pictures? I love knowing more about Wish's foals. I have one picture where she was top 10 Mare and Foal pair (photo used with permission) but apart from Inki, I have't seen any more of her foals. This is her final foal so I'm excited too and she's bred to Amir who is the sire of Raven's foal so not sure what color to expect either. Anyway, she's 19 and will be 20 in the spring and I really bought her to give her a retirement home as I'm very fond of the ladies who are older (like me). If you do have a photo of your mare, I'd love to see her. Thanks for sharing! I love hearing about relatives.


----------



## MountainWoman

Just dropping in to say hello to the Aunties. Nothing going on here with Wish and Silver at all. Only other thing is that Suzette who was born black is now a bay roan like her Dad and Katie who was born buff color with a dorsal stripe is now almost all black. It's been interesting to see the coat changes., Hope you all are well.


----------



## Riverrose28

I have some pictures of her in photobucket, it's just a pain to get to them with my dial up, but I'll try. If your wish is anything like her daughter she likes to deliver during the early morning.


----------



## Riverrose28

I'm so sorry, but the new photobucket that is full of vedoes and whatnot won't even load on my borrowed laptop. I'll try again on the desk top, but I asked them when they changed over to please leave mine in the old format as I can only get dial up. Well they changed it anyway. All my old photos are in there and not on this computer. Sorry.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks for trying RiverRose. Hoping Wish foals tomorrow (although I doubt it). If my husband were still alive, it would be our 40th anniversary. Not sure she's quite ready though.


----------



## Riverrose28

Oh man sorry to hear about your hubby, I've been married to this one for 39 years. Was married to the first one for only 7 when he passed. If I lose this I don't know what I'll do, shouldn't happen cause I raided the cradle! HAHA! Had a colic yesterday so couldn't do any computer searches, still not out of the woods, but I swear I'll find those pictures.


----------



## MountainWoman

RiverRose, I read your colic post and hoping all goes well today!!!!

Well one happy thing today is I got back photos of my boys from Kelly Campbell. All are headed to the Worlds with Danielle. Here's one of each of them.

First is teeny, tiny Adriel at 24"




Next is Zorro




And last but not least is 20" Mikey




It's an exciting time for me because I've never had a horse out showing before and it's such a new experience. Still no action on Wish.


----------



## Riverrose28

Peas showed mine to, back in the day. Good luck at the shows.

She loved my River Rose Vanilla Sky Sundown and showed her to Championship and third at Worlds, I sold her to a friend of Peas, and Toni.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you RiverRose. It must have been exciting to have a horse place at Worlds. I'd be jumping up and down.


----------



## 

Then prepare to start jumping up and down!!! It's quite a wonderful feeling, and we're very excited for you!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

I think you'll be jumping Sara we'll be watching your boys are beautiful. 

It is a great feeling so exciting Danielle showed our Buzz to top ten Sr stallions at World in 2011and James Walsh showed our Spice to top ten Nationals futurity

I'll bet there will be some jumping in Vermont next month.......I hope I get to see their classes, darn working 9-5 gets in the way...lol

come on Wish lets see that new little beauty


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Diane and Lori. I was hoping to actually go to Worlds as this is one of the highlights of my life but looks like I'll be moving then. Lori, how exciting!!


----------



## 

You can watch them on line. My problem was always getting the timing right for the classes and getting to watch during work. Mine showed both AMHA and AMHR, and I was always trying to watch -- but always "just" missed it. But the excitement was still the same when that phone call came in from the trainers saying, "did you see it??" I never did, but always got Top Tens. Got a 3rd place behind "Catch" for Multi-Color Stallions one year, but always very exciting!.


----------



## eagles ring farm

we watch online but sure hope to go one of these years


----------



## targetsmom

I will be watching - one of the many joys of working from home (at my computer!) and wish you the best of luck. I also predict you will be doing the happy dance when you hear the results. Of course we will be especially interested in seeing how Adriel does, since we own a paternal 1/2 sister. I just can't even imagine 24" tall. Our 28" minis seem tiny to us and Adriel is so perfectly proportioned!! What class will he be showing in (age & sex)? I doubt that at our ages we will ever get to Worlds or Nationals ourselves, and I don't think sending our precious minis to a trainer will work for us. But if we went, we would probably pick Nationals over Worlds because of all those classes for us oldsters!


----------



## MountainWoman

I'll find out the classes Mary. It's hard sending horses to a trainer. I cried when I said goodbye but I knew I wasn't capable personally of showing these lovely horses and I thought they deserved to be out and about. I would love to participate in fun shows and I'd rather be doing classes other than halter but it's been a dream come true and a lifetime experience watching Danielle show my boys.

I'm basically happy at home on the farm wandering around the fields with the mares and playing with the foals.


----------



## Riverrose28

OH Mountain woman, you would be surprised at the classes you can show in. Your trainer can show in open, then you can show your horse ametuer, or in the performance classes. Also it is so much fun, just to go, cheer everyone on, and party hard! This spring we took two of our young ones to Williamston, my dughter showed them for me, she's hot, I'm not! HAHA! Any way our two year old colt got three firsts in AOTE and had to go back in the ring for the Championship class. So my duaghter, Crystal too our colt in first, RED, and the judge started to walk around looking at the horses while the other horses were still coming into the ring, I think there were around 16 horses. Anyhow, Peas didn't have enough ametuer handlers and so she kept one of her own horses out and had the ametuers take in the clients horses. Well my dughter deserves the sportsmanship award of the year, as she asked the judge since he had ready looked at RED if she could help Peas out and take her horse in. The judge said yes. The thing is our RED is only 30"s tall and although he will show, isn't trained as well as the other horses, and we knew he wasn't going to place in this class anyhow, but he had to go in to Keep his points. Crystal took Peas colt in and he won Reserve Champion! How great was that, and she got a thrill.


----------



## MountainWoman

Riverrose, what a great story!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry, I'm just doing a catch up (been beyond busy here!). Sara, those boys of yours are simply beyond gorgeous! Cant wait to here how they get on at the Worlds, but I'm absolutely positive that you are going to be thrilled with the results.






Hope I can get to watch some of it via my laptop - it's such an exciting show for both the competitors and the visitors alike!

Terry, that is such a lovely story!!


----------



## MountainWoman

I'm just so thrilled horses of mine are going to be there. It's been an amazing summer and my boys are going to be in an ad in AMHA magazine in October or November so that will be another exciting time for me. Had to wait until I was an old lady but dreams of a lifetime do come true. Thank you Anna for your kind words. Still no action on Ms. Wish.


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, I got permission to share the photo so I'd like to introduce Reece's Apache Lil Love Song - a tiny, filly. She's not coming here but is headed directly to Danielle's for show season 2014 but I'm still excited.


----------



## 

Ahhhhh........BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

She's a little spotted beauty...congrats


----------



## AnnaC

What a gorgeous little girl - how exciting! Can we have more info about her please - and will there be chances for pictures as she progresses?


----------



## MountainWoman

Sorry it took so long to answer Anna. I've been enjoying being outside with the horses. Her sire is Happy Times Little Apache Feather and dam is Reece's Undisputed Blue Cindy sired by Grosshill EK Undisputed Creation. She's not coming to my farm but to Danielle's show barn so I'll be counting on her for photos but coming home to my farm is her half sister, Reece's Apache Maiden, she has the same sire but her dam is MCC Weaver's Honey. I'll have tons of pictures of her.


----------



## 

If you can get a picture from Happy Times Farm or the current registered owner of the sire (I posted the info I had on the main forum thread for contact) I'd be interested in seeing a photo of him.

She's beautiful!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Trying to get a photo. He's about the only horse around where I can't find an online photo by doing an image search


----------



## AnnaC

How exciting - not one, but two beautiful little girls!!





Have I missed something or have you been very secretive?? Anyway I wish you every success with your new fillies!


----------



## MountainWoman

No, Anna, not secretive. Just that summers and good weather don't last long in Vermont and I've been spending my days enjoying the horses and I haven't even kept up with everybody else's foaling threads either and I always enjoy those. And with the two fillies, I wanted to make sure they were mine before I started posting.



Diane, I can't find a picture of him through my contacts. Someone has to have one I would think somewhere.


----------



## 

Have you contacted Happy Times or the current owner? Perhaps they can help. I went throughmy album of 100+ pictures I have saved, and didn't have one either, but I'll bet Happy Times has one.


----------



## paintponylvr

O, MY...!!






What a lovely filly! Or is the 2nd set of pics of the 2nd filly? IF so, they are both AWESOME!

You guys are going to make me want appy spots soooooo bad!! I've even seen a couple of silver dapple ones. I may just have to get one, some day. Who do I put an "order" in with for a silver dapple, spotted filly that will make a driving horse??

And that little guy in your group of boys (Mikey?) is too CUTE! I will have to watch to see how he does.


----------



## MountainWoman

Paula, thanks! I have one black and white spotted filly and one palomino spotted filly



I've never seen a silver dapple appy and I'd love to see a picture! Here's Miss Wish today. She's big as a baby elephant but I think she'll make it to September. Lots of chickens in the background roaming around.


----------



## AnnaC

She's looking good, but judging from her udder she has a little way to go yet. Any news about Silver?


----------



## eagles ring farm

Another pretty spotted lady congrats again

Wish looks great...can't wait to see her foal


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Lori. Anna, Silver is fine but I think she has a long way to go. I'll do pictures of her too.


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks Sara - I would love to see her again.


----------



## MountainWoman

For Anna, Silver straight in from a roll in the dirt and before brushing.













Also, a dumb question but is it okay to give a pregnant mare a bath or is she too close? Temps are warm during the day so that isn't a concern.


----------



## 

As long as it's something that she is familiar with, I'd say go ahead. You just don't want to introduce anything that she hasn't done before, that might give her stress that she doesn't need. But if she's been bathed before and does fine -- have at it!! It will probably make her feel even more pretty !!


----------



## AnnaC

Aww she's looking great! Her tummy is advancing perfectly, I just cant understand why she's not showing any/much udder yet - when is she supposed to be due? Thanks for the pics by the way.


----------



## MountainWoman

Diane, thanks! She'll be getting bathed tomorrow then while it's still in the 80s. Anna, she was pasture bred and with the stallion from August 22nd to December 1st and she's a maiden at 15 years (if that makes a difference) so I'd say she has more time to go for sure and might be a November baby. Or if she takes after Sweetie could be an entire year. Gee, RFM's IMA Sweet Creation (I've named her Madeline) is due in February so it feels like babies all year long this year which is lots of fun. Suzette is leaving in a couple of weeks for Danielle's so time with the foals passes quickly.


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, I know your horses and my horses lead very similar lives in regards to how we pasture them and I know you wanted to see my winter photos of horses running so here's my late summer one. We made the lower pasture available again to the horses after doing some maintenance so here's part of their world from the bottom of our field.


----------



## 

Just AWESOME!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane. After living the majority of my life in cities, it's nice to have room to roam in my senior years.


----------



## AnnaC

That looks fabulous Sara - I just love it when it is possible to give the minis the space to roam, graze, race about being silly and having fun! It makes life so much more natural for them, although I do realise that this is just not possible for the majority of folk.

We are just about to load up approx 15 of my 'feral' little tribe and cart them off to a neighbouring farm as they have an area of 12 acres devoted to natural 'pasture' land - a conservation area that needs grazing at this time of year. They cant use big horses or cattle - they will do too much damage - they cant use sheep as sheep graze the land too closely, so mini horses were suggested and approved by 'officialdom', as they will graze/browse the land, nibbling at all the bushes, the nettles, the thistles and the tops of the wild flowers/herbs. As my lot are used to this sort of 'living' they asked if we would be willing to send some over for 6 weeks or so. It will be interesting to see how it turns out - I've been over and inspected the area and it is totally pony safe - fencing and no poisonous plants etc - and I think my lot are eally going to enjoy themselves - as long as we can get those that have never left our place to load up into the lorry for transportation!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, that sounds exciting and keep us posted with photos if possible.


----------



## paintponylvr

I am so, so, so jealous!! On a full 12 acres your little "feral" herd will be able to completely disappear! Wow - that's lucky for both your little horses and you (well, I think so!).





Have fun with that and safe loading!

Since we don't have one that's "green w/ envy" I'll use this one...



We only have 9 acres, part of it isn't cleared yet and only about 4 acres fenced (maybe?)... It's hard to imagine a full 12 acres of just grass and wild growth to graze them on. When I was growing up in Colorado & MT, and the mid-west - paddocks were usually anywhere from 1-10 acres and a pasture could be 10 - 100 or more... Again, I cant even imagine pastures that large, LOL!


----------



## paintponylvr

MountainWoman - Dianne's little horse is a silver dapple leopard (I think??) and the other one that I know aims for driving silver appies is the woman in Norco, CA. Honey Pot ponies I think... I knew her horses/ her from the Khemosabi (Arabian) son she has that I always admired. I don't know if she still has him or not... But if I keep the daughter of the double bred Khemosabi mare that I have, I'd love to look at breeding back to a Khemo son or grandson... There are several that I really like!

I have a double registered mini/shetland mare that is a heterozygous black/heterozygous silver (really dark w/ a lighter mane/tail) that is 3 this year. I have to send in her for her permanent AMHR papers soon. She MIGHT make a really nice cross on an appy stallion for an appy mini. She was sired by an LWO paint but she is solid and tested LWO -/-. So, unless she's hiding sabino (I don't think they can?), she's solid and I'd love to cross her on a silver dapple appy. I want a prospective driving horse(s) from such a cross, not just a pasture pet or a halter horse - so would look for driving attributes in a cross for her. She's started driving training and she's awesome. Though young, and I'm not a pro trainer, think we might have her ready for country pleasure (or western ctry) driving next spring. I'll see about taking her to some of the NC shows...

Again, your pastures are to "die for". Love them, treasure them yourself! Maybe I'll have a bit more pasture before I meet with my maker...


----------



## MountainWoman

Paula, I'm very thankful for the space I have and even more so after seeing a situation that made me sad. As I said, I've lived on postage stamped lots most of my adult life in cities so having room to roam is wonderful at my age. 4 fenced acres is also a lot of room for minis and I've seen some of those gorgeous mid West farms where the pastures seem to stretch on forever. Wow! I'd love to see a photo of your mare. Is that her in your avatar? I couldn't get the photo to enlarge to see so if you look at your profile, it's going to show I've been looking at it but I was just trying to enlarge your photo



.


----------



## paintponylvr

Hey there, Mountain Woman! Well first I have to correct some things I wrote. The name of the farm is Honeypony (not Honey Pot Ponies) and it's owned by Karen and Mike (or Mark?). I also went back out to Diane's site - her leopard boy that I really like has a cream gene not a silver gene...(He's still soooo gorgeous!).

No, the pony in my avatar is Iggy. He is now our main stallion - siring all of our silver babies. Here is a larger picture of him ground driving taken ummm 2 weeks ago? I was using him alone first to drag "logs" to the burn pile. The he and his 3 yr old son worked together to pull larger logs to the burn pile.






The mare I was referring to is Ami. I'd admired her from afar (and her dam) whenever I saw posts by the farm that owned them here in NC (or went to their website). An acquaintance of mine purchased her - but it wasn't working out and she knew that I was interested. When she offered her to me, I said yes - even though it meant facing my hubby's "wrath"... She blended in with my guys at first and I truly don't think he even noticed at first (for once!)... then it was when, where? And I admitted she'd come home with me from a drive... Ami's page and a picture of her. She came home the same month that she turned two and was fat as a butterball and almost "rolled". I haven't measured her recently and she's really small compared to most of ours... She's probably 35-36" at the withers and a little smaller at the last hair of her mane.


----------



## MountainWoman

Wow, is Ami ever beautiful!!! I can see why you wanted her and were willing to face your husband's wrath and I loved your story about her blending in. Been there done that too



She's so gorgeous. I have to say I love your photo of Iggy working and helping you with logs. I was thinking the other day when we were doing fencing that I should have one of the minis hooked up helping us. Just love to see the horses being used to help around the farm. Thanks so much for sharing the photos. I really enjoy it when people share their horses with me. Just beautiful.


----------



## 

Thank you Paula. He's really special, and I just adore him!


----------



## AnnaC

Great pics Paula of two very beautiful horses and I love the way you keep them busy helping out with the chores!


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's Wish this morning.

This pic looks crooked but she is standing on a hill


----------



## paintponylvr

Now I've forgotten who is where with getting "ready"... This isn't Wish's first foal is it? Do you now how far out she fills her udder. She's a very pretty mare!

***

The first time I "worked" Iggy (for me), a neighbor had offered to let us have a whole lot of chain link fencing and the posts that it had been attached to (still encased in large amounts of cement). I didn't have a working vehicle at the time that we could put that in - and decided to use Iggy (& our other stallion, AJ) as singles. I attached the single tree to a chain link gate and put two rolls of chain link on the gate for each "pull". With Iggy, I was by myself and I hadn't had him pull anything at all yet. He was soooo confused when asked him to move and the weight pulled on his chest, years before I had our first work style harness. At first, I spent more time pretty much at his head, before I dropped back and ground drove him. The fencing was stacked at the back of the neighbors property, but on the outside of our furthest back pasture. I think each pony pulled two loads - would have been about a 1/2 mile of ground driving each trip pulling it with lots of friction one weekend. The posts are still back there right now - I've never really wanted to deal with the cement. I had pics of both of the boys on a (at the time) new digital camera. My daughter went to load the photos on the computer and hit "delete" instead of "cut"... They were gone! I was sad... Think we had 3 pics of one of them and 2 of the other. We never did figure out why they didn't show up in our "trash" files... That was before I knew had to put pics on the computer at all from a digital camera.

In some cases, I've found that using the ponies to do the work is more work than actually making the trees/brush into smaller pieces and using some type of vehicle to move them. But then, I usually have paid help to clear/knock down the brush/trees and rather than paying for all of the "clean up", the ponies are "free" and it's good training. A couple of times, such as example above, we truly didn't have a vehicle available to move stuff that needed to be taken care of. And others, well gas has certainly gone up in cost - both for the vehicles and the chain saws and weed eaters! Those three trees that were taken out by a tree crew - if I'd had them remove them - they would have been cut up somewhat on one truck, some chipped/mulched by another while all the chip/mulch loaded onto a 3rd within an hour of being dropped. Putting those vehicles somewhere when our property was still so wet, would have been difficult. They talked about leaving them out on the road, but would have also created some problems as it's a main through way between 2 highways AND the shoulders were too soft to pull off the road much, ditches still running with water. Then I found out how much I'd save, not having those trucks "come in" w/ the extra crew(s) AND we'd have plenty of wood for several bonfires... The ponies are working - a good thing. Just taking a while! Then I had someone ask about getting some of it for firewood - paying for it. Said "yes" - but haven't seen those guys yet. Wouldn't mind if thy came soon - getting paid back some of what I spent on the tree crew to begin with would be awesome! The larger pieces are now going to need to be cut up - even with multiples of ponies pulling it - simply because it won't get out of where it's at w/o reducing the size (s) and my rope and chain used to pull it simply isn't long enough to safely wrap around/pull those larger round bits. They are short enough, just way too large around (one is over 4' around).

***

You are welcome Dianne... Do you stand him at public stud? Hmmm... I'll PM you... But I want little Ami truly driving before I breed her, so might still be a little while (2015 instead of 2014) yet.


----------



## paintponylvr

I've learned much this year following the different foaling threads... I won't be able to put any of it into practice on my own next year, as I bred no mares. I would like to breed several next year and the following year but will depend on several factors... With 4 foals again this year, I now have a very large herd of equine!

Not only have I learned a lot, but I've enjoyed it and getting to see every one's mares. Mountain woman, you have some very nice horses and I wish I'd been able to get to the show (s) in Williamston that you had some of them at.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Paula. I've worked very hard to find the best horses I could afford but more important to me are that they all are the sweetest horses around except for cranky Raven and she and I have an understanding now which is why I've decided not to keep on trying to sell her.






Wish is 19, she's the mother of many, many well known horses and I'm really honored to have her. This is her last foal and her first for me and I'm keeping the foal and Wish is retiring from breeding and will enjoy life as a senior mare and supervisor of the mares. I think she's due fairly soon. I also have Silver left to go who is a maiden at age 15 and I think she's going to be quite a while longer. Then next up is RFM's IMA Sweet Creation who is due in February. Gee, do I start a new thread or just add to this one?

I love seeing horses out working. Just gives them a purpose in life. I haven't gotten there yet with my horses and they are mostly just my good friends although those who have an aptitude and show an interest are all trick trained. But there's something wonderful about seeing animals actually helping us with our chores and day to day life.

I really admire what you've done with your horses Paula!


----------



## 

Love the stories about all these wonderful horses! I so enjoy them.

Just add to this thread, and we'll never lose you!! I know I enjoy going back into the threads and seeing how each one has changed, etc. So, I'd love to see you just add more here and keep us going!!


----------



## AnnaC

Just wondering how Wish is doing? Oh and I agree with Diane, just keep to the one thread - it's much easier.


----------



## MountainWoman

She's doing great but really no change at all since I posted the photos last week. No change with Silver either so I'm in waiting forever mode.


----------



## Riverrose28

I don't know if this will help or not, but my Wish, her daughter liked to foal at 10:30, seriously, either at night or during the day. I don't know if these patterns are herditory or not, just saying.


----------



## MountainWoman

Wow, RiverRose, that would be wonderful. I'm usually at the barn then both a.m. and p.m.


----------



## MountainWoman

Just stopped by to say nothing is going on with Wish or Silver. I'm taking a long break from the boards but I'll be back to post when they foal (if they ever do).


----------



## 

Stop by periodically please to keep us up-to-date! We will miss you....so don't stay gone long!


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, here's pictures of the most pregnant horse in the world - Ms. Wish. I would think she'll be foaling soon but maybe since it's her last foal, she's decided to be pregnant forever.













No under the tail shot. I didn't realize it was blurred until I took these pictures off the camera. The good news is that it's so cold here now, I'll be able to use all my foal jammies if this baby is ever born.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she looks fabulous!! But from you pics, I would say that she still needs to develop that udder properly - unless she is know for foaling with a small udder and gaining full milk production at/after foaling?

How are those beautiful new 'babies' of yours doing - would love to hear news of them.


----------



## 

Such a pretty little momma -- guess she's just holding out to make the last one a sensation~~~!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, I don't know about Wish's foaling history as this is her first year with me. She came to live with me in January so I figure the baby should come by then. Silver as well I think will be November time frame and then I have Madeline (RFM's IM A Sweet Creation) due in January.

As to the foals - Kate isn't weaned yet but she will be when she's 5 months and then both she and Suzette are leaving for Danielle Hill Training Center and will be shown in 2014. Kate is so incredibly gorgeous and I think she'll have a great show career and she such an outgoing personality so should help her along. Suzette is teeny tiny and I doubt she'll reach 30" and she turned into a bay roan. Love them both.

Diane, I agree!

Here's a photo of Kate with Sweetie from the other day so you can see how her color changed.


----------



## 

I just love all the color changes! Just when you think you have it figured out, they do an about-face, and you start all over!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Diane - very true, still it's fun watching for a different horse to appear as the seasons change.


----------



## 

Or it could be like that "owner" of "she who shall remain nameless" who actually GIVES us a different horse every season! But of course, I'm not going to mention any names.......


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, I've seen everything today and I'm sorry I didn't have my camera with me. The hugely pregnant Wish mounted the very pregnant Silver (they are BFFs) and then Wish went at it and then finished and slid off Silver who stood patiently throughout the procedure. Now, I've seen mares do this to each other before but never one about to give birth. Has anyone ever had their very pregnant mares do this? Does this mean she's having a colt or she's about to give birth? I've learned quite a bit about horse behavior this year but obviously I have more to learn.


----------



## 

Her hormones may be making some whooop-t-loops as she near delivery. Never heard it mean a colt. I had a friend whose mare did this every year as she neared delivery -- but I can't remember how long it took from her "breeding" her mare friends!~ LOL


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane. That was some huge pregnant belly Wish hoisted up there. I couldn't believe she could jump being so pregnant. I'm glad she's not the only mare who does that.


----------



## MountainWoman

I think Wish is almost there - from this morning.

Wish and Silver sunning themselves. It's a glorious day here!




I wake them up and then Wish wants to pounce on Silver again.




I chase Wish to get some shots (sorry but they are both dirty horses from lying on the ground.)













Wish is one of the sweetest mares around but she's exceptionally cranky today so I think we're close but I thought that in July too.


----------



## AnnaC

She's certainly looking very close, but I'm still waiting for that udder to fill a bit more!

Love the pic of them both snoozing in the sunshine.


----------



## MountainWoman

Wow, maybe a Halloween baby? Or Thanksgiving at this rate. I just hope she has her baby before the snow starts to fly.


----------



## 

She's looking good, nicely elongating, but I would love to see that udder fill a bit more, too!

I love that picture of them sunning themselves!! Such a nice day there!


----------



## MountainWoman

Just dropped by to say Mighty Mike and Zorro are now officially AMHA Worlds Top 10 boys. Adrial is going through some shape changing so he was left home at the last minute but Mighty Mike and Zorro had a great day. I was very excited but when I went to tell the mares, they really didn't seem all that excited and didn't even pause in their grazing.

No changes with Wish or Silver.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what brilliant news!! Well done to the boys!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Anna. It was a very exciting day for a newbie like me. Been bouncing around all day with happiness.


----------



## 

WOW!! That's sensational news!!! Good job BOYS!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Congratulations on your handsome boys show.

I'd be thrilled too.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Lori! Can't wait to see your gorgeous colt out and about showing. He's awesome.


----------



## MountainWoman

I got my copy of Miniature Horse World Magazine today and it was such a thrill seeing my ad and my boys in DHTC's section. Maybe when you've been doing this years, it's different but for me it's been a really awesome experience. Next year, my two fillies, Suzette and Kate, will be with DHTC and I'll hopefully watching them on the show circuit and those will be fillies all of you helped me to bring into the world safely. What a year it's been and thanks for being with me to help me through these births.


----------



## 

We are as excited about these wins and showing successes as you are, and we LOVE to see "our" babies go on to do so well!!!

And I don't think the excitement is any less -- each WIN is an exciting event for everyone!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane. I was watching the live feed the other day and I was so excited for everyone too.


----------



## cassie

congratulations on your exciting show results with your special boys!!!

sooo... where are the piccies?



)

your girls are looking great! I hope their babies will be born nice and fluffy! poor little things lol. going to be some gorgeous babies though!


----------



## 

Yes it MUST be time for some pictures of the 'mommies', and you could show us more pictures of these awesome little boys!


----------



## MountainWoman

It's a FOAL!!! Wish just gave birth!!! Don't know yet if it's a boy or girl because it just happened and wanted to rush in and let you know. Mom and babe are resting comfortably and I will update later this morning. Funny thing is I had no idea she was going to foal because her bag didn't change at all from the last pictures. I went out to do morning feeding and chores and it happened right then and there. Wow, the miracle of birth. Will never get over it. Anyway, just wanted to let the Aunties know and many more details later. Oh, he or she is either a perlino or a palomino. Headed back out now.


----------



## MountainWoman

Okay, it's a FILLY!!! and I think a palomino. She's nursing well and Wish didn't do any squealing like Sweetie did and her bag is very full now. Baby is still unfolding but here's her first pictures.










This birth really caught me by surprise because Wish's bag didn't change so Wish has a very dirty tail and back legs. Can I give her a sponge bath? Don't want to do anything right away because I'm letting Mom and baby bond quietly. Thanks Aunties for all your help. Couldn't do it without you.


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats on your new FILLY! Wow, 3 for 3...... I didn't think Wish was that close either, but good thing you were there.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Mary. I'm glad I was there too. I thought I had a few more weeks.


----------



## chandab

What a doll. Congrats!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks so much Chanda!


----------



## 

I am SOOOOOO glad I snuck on here at work! WOW!! What a PERFECT little girl!! She's simply GORGEOUS!!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*


----------



## 

A sponge bath or just some cleaning up with some baby wipes would be fine after a bit of bonding.

She's beautiful! And I can't believe you are 3 for 3 !!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Diane for the advice. She caught me so by surprise. Checked her throughout the day yesterday and nothing had changed. Poops were totally firm so just had no clue so she's got a very dirty tail from giving birth. I'm trying to stay away from them for a while to give them some privacy but it's oh so hard. I sneak into the barn and just peak over the stall door. Last time I was out there, they were both lying down snoozing.

Yes, the filly fairy is alive and well in Vermont it seems


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

She should be cremello if Wish is a palomino... Perlino is two cream genes on buckskin; cremello is two cream genes on palomino... I want her!!!! <bg>

Kari


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Kari. I have lots to learn about colors.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many many congratulations!! Well done Wish - what a beautiful daughter!











So glad she waited for you to be around Sara - I have had mares do that for me too! I love the fact that you are letting them have their bonding time - but there's nothing in the book that says that you cant be peeking on a regular basis - we always make cups of tea and stand peeking with huge grins on our faces!!

Cant wait for the updated unfolded pics - she's such a pretty girl.





Again, many congratulations - now we wait for Silver, mind she doesn't catch you on the hop as well?? LOL!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Anna. It's really hard not to get in the stall with them but they need their Mom and daughter time today. I've been watching Silver like a hawk today afraid she'll take me by surprise too. It's very exciting being a new Mom


----------



## MountainWoman

Couple more pictures. It turned into a gorgeous, warm day here so I put them out while I cleaned stalls. She's starting to unfold. She's going to be tall like her Mom and right now she's all legs. She's actual nickering already. They are tucked in for the night again as it will get cool here very quickly this time of year. What an exciting day!







Wish says goodnight!


----------



## Riverrose28

Congratulations, she is beautiful.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Riverrose!


----------



## 

What color was daddy?


----------



## MountainWoman

Dad is Buckskin roan. Wish is palomino pinto. Diane, question - when do you stop breeding mares - at what age? Wish is going to be 20 in the spring and I was going to retire her but she had such an easy foaling and is such a great Mom I was thinking maybe one more foal or is that being selfish of me?


----------



## atotton

Congrats!!


----------



## 

Once they're in their 20's, I just watch each year to see how they're doing. I've bred them up to age 24 with no side effects at all, and all nice babies. I tried one at 25, but it was hard on her -- after many successful years of breeding, so as long as she's doing well, and having a good and easy time of it, I'd continue, until you see a foal start to pull her down during the lactation period before weaning. As long as she's doing well, I'd just keep going with whatever schedule you have for her.

This DEFINITELY needs to be repeated!!


----------



## 

You know, with a buckskin daddy and a palomino mommy, she could also be a smokey cream! It's a low percentage of chance, but it's there for sure!

She's just beautiful!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you for the outside pics - she certainly is a very beautiful little filly. I love that last picture, just perfect.


----------



## eagles ring farm

She could also be Perlino as her buckskin dad carries black and agouti, am I right there Diane or other color gurus?


----------



## chandab

She could also be Perlino as her buckskin dad carries black and agouti, am I right there Diane or other color gurus?

Yes, that is correct too.

My double cream mare is registered as a cremello, but I suspect she's a smokey cream. [sire is registered cremello (might be smokey cream); dam is smokey silver black.]

Here is a baby picture of Bonny:




And, a grown-up picture:




As you can see she inherited her momma's silver gene and passed it to her foal (a cute little smokey silver black, he's now a yearling).


----------



## MountainWoman

Alana, thank you!! Diane, thanks for the advice. I'd really love to breed her one time to Zorro, my boy who was just at Worlds, and I appreciate your advice so much! Anna, thank you! Wow, Chanda, my filly looks almost like your Bonny. What a beautiful girl. Lori, thanks for all the help with colors!!


----------



## MountainWoman

We are going through a spell of gorgeous weather so I was able to turn Wish and unnamed baby out this morning. She's steadier on her feet and scooting all around and she nickers too. So here's a few pictures.












I'm going to get her color tested but I have no idea what tests to do. Help appreciated!


----------



## chandab

For the basics to know whether she is cremello, perlino or smokey cream or palomino; just red factor (red/black), agouti and cream.


----------



## 

Someone loves her mommy!!!!!

/monthly_10_2013/post-44134-0-29588000-1381412174_thumb.jpg

She is just so pretty. And the color testing....I can't wait! You're right on, Chanda!


----------



## chandab

Oh, and here's my cremello filly out of my palomino mare by my silver buckskin stallion. She was born looking pale palomino, but turned white quickly.

Here's Dolly:

day she was born




two days later:




And her fat little self as a 3 year old last summer:




Edited to add: neither have been color tested; don't know if I will ever test Dolly, but I might test Bonny when extra funds are available.


----------



## MountainWoman

Wow, Chanda, GORGEOUS!!! Thanks for the advice about color testing. Still learning all this. Diane,


----------



## chandab

Thank you.

And, you're welcome. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, Chanda, now that you asked



Seriously, I'm driving everyone nuts with pictures but it's the new Mom thing. Here's some from today.










And in other news, Zorro and Adriel are coming home in a couple of weeks and Kate and Suzette are leaving. It's going to be really hard saying goodbye to them. But can't wait to see the boys.


----------



## chandab

OMG! Just so darling. At this point, I'm going to lean towards palomino, as there is a fair amount of color in that coat; but I don't know how quickly double creams might change from having a hint of color in their coat to looking pure white. Dolly was quick; I don't know with Bonny as I bought her as a yearling (just got lucky that I could get a baby pic of her).

I also don't know how quickly they go from baby blues to adult eye color.


----------



## MountainWoman

Thank you Chanda. These coat colors are mysterious in babies for sure.


----------



## 

I'm leaning a little to the smoky cream, but whatever color she turns out to be, she's just beautiful!! A new show horse on the horizon!


----------



## MountainWoman

Diane, thanks! I think she's going to be a great halter horse. Was looking at her today and she's so long legged and has a gorgeous face but don't mind me because I'm what they call barn blind and I think all my horses are beautiful. Hard to be objective when love is in your eyes.



But seriously I look at everyone's photos and absolutely adore their minis. They are all lovely.


----------



## 

I'm in love with all minis, too. And I'm 'farm' blind, loving all the little ones here like they were my own! LOL

But, I am especially fond of the long-legged foals, with those little trim barrels, and that special 'look' about them. It's what I bred for over the years, and I was blessed with having raised a few, and having them shown successfully. But I never loved one baby more than another -- I loved ALL the babies! But something inside just tells you that this one 'has it' when they are first born. I guess that's why I said that EACH win is special and the excitement of a win never gets old.

Sometimes I look at the wonderful babies here, and just so enjoy thinking about their futures. It seems that some babies just have that 'look at me' attitude at birth -- some gentleness in their look, some 'stance' or something that makes you inhale when you first see them. It's just pure excitement for me to enjoy each and every birth, and then see each and every new life coming into their own and watching them blossom even more.

I didn't show all my babies, the cost is quite prohibitive for that, but once in a while I just 'had' to spend the money to see if my gut was correct. But each baby was special, and all became special to their new owners whether they were shown or not. And of course, for me, the SPOTS are my passion. But, I still enjoy looking at all the babies, SPOTS or not, shown or not, just those special little snorts and whinnies and snuggles, if you know what I mean !


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh, Diane!! Bravo and well said!! Your post should be pinned. I think it's what we all feel on this board about everyone's foals. It's also what makes this board so special as well - the amount of love and support each and everyone of you give to all of us.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I do so agree with you Diane - every single one of these sweet babies is special. It makes me so sad when we have to sell some of them on, even if we do manage to find good homes for them - once they are gone we can only hope that life will be kind to them in the future. I have been lucky in that a lot of those buying my pecious babies have kept in touch over the years, but many have not.

But just today, a lovely suprise! Two young teenagers sent me an e-mail, plus a picture of a happy chunky little fella. A foal I had sold in 2005 has been in their ownership for this past summer. Luckily he had kept his name from the past and they looked up our stud name and and made contact wanting to tell us how much they loved him and how he would now be in his forever home! I have no idea where he's been for the past 8 years, but it gladdened my heart so much to receive this e-mail and to know that from now on he will be ok.


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, that's wonderful news!


----------



## MountainWoman

Thought I'd better share some photos of Silver. She's my 15 year old maiden mare. I have NO idea if this baby will come this month or next as she was pasture bred. I can tell you she's become very cranky the past couple of days but I don't know if it's because the baby is due or if it's because I took her BFF Wish out of the pasture. They do share an adjoining stall at night so they can still be in limited contact. Anyway, she was bouncing around but here's a couple of photos. I'm watching her constantly and of course she's stalled at night but after Wish took me by surprise, I'm ready for this baby.







Kind of hairy so you can't see much but this was looking at her bag from through her back legs.







Wish didn't get any bag to speak of until the baby was born whereas Raven and Sweetie got full bags and waxing so I really am in the dark about Silver.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## 

After sneaky Wish, I think you're doing the PERFECT thing -- and maidens are so tricky. It's good you're watching her like you are. These mares that don't bag up are quite the 'painful' thing to guess about!


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Diane - the only thing you can do is to keep watching her - dont forget to check the colour inside her vulva too, even if she doesn't fill that udder much more before she foals, maybe she will be kind enough to show a change in her vulva colour????


----------



## MountainWoman

Thanks Anna. I'll do that. Wish has been lonely for her herd so I now have Silver with her in turnout. It's helped Wish relax and the baby loves having more room to run and play. I could watch foals all day long with their curiosity about life. I'm calling the foal Angel but with a lot of help from Facebook friends her new official name is PlayTime Bewitched by Autumn Mist. I chose that name because I love Halloween, the season is autumn and she was born in the morning with a mist all over the mountains.


----------



## 

That's a great name!!! Another picture please!


----------



## MountainWoman

From yesterday.







One thing about Angel is she's a talker. She calls to me every time she sees me and has lots to say to me when we're outside before. Never had the other fillies be so vocal.


----------



## 

I LOVE when they do that~! Just makes you feel so good when you go out, to have a little one so happy to see you and let you know how happy she is!

She's gonna' spoil you rotten!! LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is just such a poppet - and I love the name!


----------



## MountainWoman

Well, I'm here for advice. How long can a mini stay pregnant? I pulled Silver's stud report and last day she was pastured with the stallion was October 11th. She was confirmed by ultrasound and then I did the Wee Foal test and she looks pregnant as opposed to fat but I'm starting to wonder. There is no way she could have slipped a full term foal without my knowing as I've been watching her like a hawk. Any thoughts? Can you have false positives? She is 15 and this would be her first foal.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

How many days along is she? We had a maiden mare go 354 days this year!! He was ready to pull a cart.LOL He's going to be tall. His dam is 30" and his sire is 30.5". He's expected to mature between 34-36".


----------



## chandab

I think it was Matt that had one go 372 days, not common but it can happen.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry but cant remember - did you buy her pregnant or did you arrange the covering?


----------



## MountainWoman

She was pregnant when I bought her and she arrived here in January. Ultrasound had confirmed her pregnant and I reconfirmed early summer I think with the Wee Foal. She was pastured with the stud from late August to October 11th.

Here's pictures from this morning. Sorry my camera is almost broken so photos aren't very good.













This is the one photo that makes me think she's pregnant because she does have that lopsided belly.




Thoughts? She's eating well, poop is solid and is acting as though she feels great.


----------



## 

Chanda, I remember Matt saying he had one go 372 days. So, here's crossed fingers. Was she around any other stallion after October 11th, where she could had snuck in a rendevous?


----------



## MountainWoman

Diane, I could find out. Definitely not when she came here in January as there were no stallions here


----------



## AnnaC

Is there any possibility that the folks you got her from were not being quite truthful? I mean that if they had said that she might be foaling around Christmas time, you might not have been so keen to buy her - not such a good time to have a foal born with all the family activities going on let alone the weather if you live in the northern hemisphere?

Like Diane, for a maiden mare Silver certainly looks pregnant to me, just not quite ready enough to foal yet??


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, the people I bought her from are very honest. Could be a mix up on the stallion report and maybe it should be November 11th. I know that's easy to do with pasture breeding and filling out reports. She looks pregnant to me as well because she's so lopsided. I'm going to let this go on for another week and then get my vet out to check her.

Thanks all for your help. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MountainWoman

Nothing has happened and I'm positive at this point there will be no foal for Silver. As she will be 16 in the spring and is a maiden, I'm officially retiring Silver.

Silver is a dear, sweet mare and right now she's helping Wish. Wish gets anxious if she can't see Silver so in a way she's a surrogate mom to Angel. Anyway, I'm going to close out my foaling thread for the year and I'll see all of you in a few months when Madeline is farther along. I'm not going to be checking the boards until later this winter but you can always message me. Thanks so much for all your help and advice and I'm looking forward to next year. Here's some pictures of Angel from the other day.










Thanks everyone for 3 gorgeous, healthy fillies. I couldn't have done it without all of you.


----------



## 

I hope you drop back in with a few update pictures of the 'growing' little ones! We will miss you and will be looking forward to having you return!!!

That is one gorgeous girl!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh, sorry to see you go, we will miss you - roll on next year. Have a good winter 'break' and all the best for Christmas and the New Year!!


----------



## targetsmom

Please pop back on with updates of your growing fillies. You know how we love photos. Hmm, maybe I should post some new ones?? I am assuming you know your mare and the breeding dates, but I guess I would want some type of confirmation before I gave up. Been there, done that, and had a vet do an external U/S in 2007 to confirm that our mare that had earlier been U/S in foal was no longer in foal. Removed any doubt. Sounds like you will be back on here soon for next year anyway. Wishing you a great foaling season in 2014!


----------

